# Tesla a menos de 400 dólares es DINERO GRATIS



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (11 Sep 2020)

No invertir en Tesla a estos precios es, básica y sencillamente, de gilipollas. Se trata de una de las mejores oportunidades para hacerse rico. Imaginad Amazon, Apple o Facebook hace cinco años. Una empresa líder en su sector, el del EV que, se impondrá y llevará a que el coche de combustión interna sea una rareza digna de coleccionistas. Añádasele a ello un software de vanguardia, con patentes de componentes que ningún otro fabricante ya puede desarrollar y producir; la mejor red de captación y almacenamiento de datos en pro de la conducción autónoma ( robotaxis) que existe. El resto de empresas de automoción están más perdidas que un hijoputa el día del padre, GM estableciendo alianzas con Nikola ( !¡ ) una empresa que es puro humo...

Yo esta semana he cargado hasta las trancas de Tesla y no descarto hacer un all in con toda mi cartera.


----------



## Navarrra (11 Sep 2020)

Cuanta pasta llevas palmada ya con tu inversión palillera?


----------



## brent (11 Sep 2020)

No meto mi dinero en esa burbuja ni drogado
Si acaso vender.
No digo al 100% que vaya a bajar, pero si quiero invertir en coches electricos, prefiero invertir en quien desarrolla el software por ejemplo (intel,nvidia) o en las materias primas que requieren


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Sep 2020)

Es pozible


----------



## hyugaa (11 Sep 2020)

Ya estás tardando, hasta deberias ir a Bankia a pedir un credito de 50 000 euros para invertirlos en Tesla !!


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (11 Sep 2020)

Navarrra dijo:


> Cuanta pasta llevas palmada ya con tu inversión palillera?



Rentabilidad de triple dígito, soplapollas.


----------



## Orooo (11 Sep 2020)

Dinero gratis...


----------



## Navarrra (11 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Rentabilidad de triple dígito, soplapollas.



Triple dígito: 0,01% o -020%


----------



## bonobo (11 Sep 2020)

Enesimo hilo recomendando comprar bulbos de tulipan.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Enesimo hilo recomendando comprar bulbos de tulipan.



Que no olvidemos que tambin hicieron rica a muchisima gente...

...hasta que petaron, claro.


----------



## Pitu24 (11 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Que no olvidemos que tambin hicieron rica a muchisima gente...
> 
> ...hasta que petaron, claro.



Como en todas las estafas: si entras rápido te forras, si entras tarde te arruinas.


----------



## brunstark (11 Sep 2020)

Se dice stossslosss

Con cabeza porque como esperes ganar el último euro igual te comes el gran mojón.


----------



## willock (11 Sep 2020)

Los mas viejos aún recordamos a Terra.....


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (11 Sep 2020)

Está de puta madre todo lo que cuentas... si la empresa ganara dinero como hacen otras... ya sería la hostia.... yo prefiero Volkswagen me gustas mas los Golf electricos el Audi E-Tron y el Porsche Tycan

En Europa, Noruega marca el camino... y estos son los coches mas vendidos en mayo:


Volkswagen e-Golf: 610 unidades.
Audi e-tron: 579 unidades.
Hyundai Kona: 443 unidades.
Nissan Leaf: 408 unidades.
MG ZS EV: 187 unidades.
Peugeot e-208: 182 unidades.
Renault ZOE: 148 unidades.
KIA Soul EV: 143 unidades.
Hyundai Ioniq: 116 unidades.
BMW i3: 114 unidades.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Sep 2020)

willock dijo:


> Los mas viejos aún recordamos a Terra.....



Y los no tan viejos, lo de Gowex


----------



## h2o ras (11 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> No invertir en Tesla a estos precios es, básica y sencillamente, de gilipollas. Se trata de una de las mejores oportunidades para hacerse rico. Imaginad Amazon, Apple o Facebook hace cinco años. Una empresa líder en su sector, el del EV que, se impondrá y llevará a que el coche de combustión interna sea una rareza digna de coleccionistas. Añádasele a ello un software de vanguardia, con patentes de componentes que ningún otro fabricante ya puede desarrollar y producir; la mejor red de captación y almacenamiento de datos en pro de la conducción autónoma ( robotaxis) que existe. El resto de empresas de automoción están más perdidas que un hijoputa el día del padre, GM estableciendo alianzas con Nikola ( !¡ ) una empresa que es puro humo...
> 
> Yo esta semana he cargado hasta las trancas de Tesla *y no descarto hacer un all in con toda mi cartera.*


----------



## MarioBroh (11 Sep 2020)

tiene PER 1000, mil !!!


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2020)

En bolsa a veces lo que parece una locura se convierte en realidad...lo he vivido con google y apple... no hubiera apostado ni un 5% de mi cartera sobre todo por la segunda...¡sería por fabricantes de móviles hace 15 años!...y ya veis.

starlink podría cambiar el mundo que conocemos a nivel de conectividad...aun que es otra empresa (spaceX) el genio Musk ha sido el ideólogo.

Yo le veo posibilidades, y no llevo ni usa, pero tengo claro que si el nasdaq se viene abajo Tesla acompañará y quizá haya mejor momento para entrar...pero eso es solo una opinión que no vale nada.


----------



## h2o ras (11 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> No invertir en Tesla a estos precios es, básica y sencillamente, de gilipollas. Se trata de una de las mejores oportunidades para hacerse rico. Imaginad Amazon, Apple o Facebook hace cinco años. Una empresa líder en su sector, el del EV que, se impondrá y llevará a que el coche de combustión interna sea una rareza digna de coleccionistas. Añádasele a ello un software de vanguardia, con patentes de componentes que ningún otro fabricante ya puede desarrollar y producir; la mejor red de captación y almacenamiento de datos en pro de la conducción autónoma ( robotaxis) que existe. El resto de empresas de automoción están más perdidas que un hijoputa el día del padre, GM estableciendo alianzas con Nikola ( !¡ ) una empresa que es puro humo...
> 
> Yo esta semana he cargado hasta las trancas de Tesla y* no descarto hacer un all in con toda mi cartera.*



Le deseo exito en su inversion, por precaucion recuerde el consejo base de la bolsa:
"No poner todos los huevos en la misa cesta"


----------



## h2o ras (11 Sep 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y los no tan viejos, lo de Gowex



¿Sabe usted algo mas de Gowex?, a mi me siguen cobrando los derechos de custodia.


----------



## torque_200bc (11 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> En bolsa a veces lo que parece una locura se convierte en realidad...lo he vivido con google y apple... no hubiera apostado ni un 5% de mi cartera sobre todo por la segunda...¡sería por fabricantes de móviles hace 15 años!...y ya veis.



Aun recuerdo la primera vez que tuve un iphone1 en la mano. Lo trajo un compi de la empresa. Creo fue a principios de 2008. Me hicieron falta 10 minutos para ver que iba a hacer pedazos a la competencia.

Con el ipad fui mas esceptico, pero tambien acabo siendo un exito.

Ambos productos se vendieron como bollos calientes desde el minuto uno. Simplemente no tenian competencia. Aparte de que Apple ya venia tiempo ganando dinero a tres manos con el ipod y todo el ecosistema online que le acompañaba.

Fue mas o menos en esa epoca cuando TSLA saco el Roadster, si no recuerdo mal. Aun estoy esperando tanto a ver uno como que la empresa deje de perder dinero.

No digo que TSLA no acabe triunfando en el mercado americano. Al fin y al cabo tienen financiacion infinita y el combo Ford, GM, Crysler son aun mas zombies que ella y ademas estan a por uvas, pero no es ni de coña lo mismo que Apple.


----------



## ismael120 (11 Sep 2020)

Se está autoconvenciendo, ni puto caso al hilo. 

Busca que más pardillos levanten la acción, como si fuera tan fácil.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Sep 2020)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Aun recuerdo la primera vez que tuve un iphone1 en la mano. Lo trajo un compi de la empresa. Creo fue a principios de 2008. Me hicieron falta 10 minutos para ver que iba a hacer pedazos a la competencia.
> 
> Con el ipad fui mas esceptico, pero tambien acabo siendo un exito.
> 
> ...



Ya es el segundo que lo dice, y me da que la gente habla de Tesla sin mirarse sus cuentas en muiicho tiempo. El viejo argumento de que no gana dinero no vale.conoceis muchas automovilísticas que ganarán dinero este trimestre de pandemia? Pues tesla SI lo hizo. 

Podemos hablarlo que queráis si la acción está burbujeado en precio (para.mi sin duda) pero no vengáis con argumentos de hace años que hoy en día son simplemente FALSOS


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Sep 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted algo mas de Gowex?, a mi me siguen cobrando los derechos de custodia.



No, no sé nada porque no tenía acciones de Gowex. Lo siento.


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ya es el segundo que lo dice, y me da que la gente habla de Tesla sin mirarse sus cuentas en muiicho tiempo. El viejo argumento de que no gana dinero no vale.conoceis muchas automovilísticas que ganarán dinero este trimestre de pandemia? Pues tesla SI lo hizo.
> 
> Podemos hablarlo que queráis si la acción está burbujeado en precio (para.mi sin duda) pero no vengáis con argumentos de hace años que hoy en día son simplemente FALSOS



Mirando las cuentas, tesla ganó 750 millones vendiendo derechos de co2 o algo así se llaman, a otras empresas. Básicamente chupa de la teta del estado y de las paguitas. Si quitan eso, quiebra.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es pozible



premio Kierkegaard a post de la semana


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Mirando las cuentas, tesla ganó 750 millones vendiendo derechos de co2 o algo así se llaman, a otras empresas. Básicamente chupa de la teta del estado y de las paguitas. Si quitan eso, quiebra.



Esos derechos se los dan solo a Tesla o se los dan a todas las empresas?

Tienes algún cuento mejor para decir que Tesla debería estar quebrada?

Chupa de la teta del estado Tesla...o GM cuando fue salvada por el gobierno americano en la crisis anterior?

Troles de más calidad Calopez, please (o que sepan algo de bolsa o de las empresas que intentan trolear)


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

Esos derechos no deberían ni existir. Y tesla lleva con subvenciones desde que nació. Es fácil quemar dinero de otros. 

Y mi argumento para decir que estaría quebrada se basa en que si ingresa 750 millones de teta y derechos, pero gana mucho menos en beneficios, es que como negocio es una ruina. Supongo que eres accionista y defiendes, pero defender estos precios es absurdo, y el mercado tarde o temprano dará y quitará razones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Esos derechos no deberían ni existir. Y tesla lleva con subvenciones desde que nació. Es fácil quemar dinero de otros.
> 
> Y mi argumento para decir que estaría quebrada se basa en que si ingresa 750 millones de teta y derechos, pero gana mucho menos en beneficios, es que como negocio es una ruina. Supongo que eres accionista y defiendes, pero defender estos precios es absurdo, y el mercado tarde o temprano dará y quitará razones.



La.unica subvención que tuvo Tesla fue en la era obama, un préstamo a tipo de interés cero de unos pocos cientos de millones (si no recuerdo mal). Sabes lo que hizo Tesla? Lo pagó de vuelta POR ADELANTADO. Quieres que hablemos de las subvenciones que recibe de Francia cualquier automovilística francesa? Que incluso están en su capital? Que incluso hablan abiertamente de cubrirles ampliaciones? Que han dado dinero de todos los contribuyentes, por miles de millones, a esas empresas? Quieres hacer el mismo ejercicio con las americanas, o incluso rascar a ver que encontramos en las alemanas?

Para decir las cuatro cosas de cuñao no hacen falta estás alforjas. Tesla no ha recibido, ni mucho menos, más ayudas que otras automovilísticas. Es más, ha recibido INFINITAMENTE menos que muchas de las más conocidas.

Tesla lleva unos cuantos trimestres GANANDO DINERO, algunos de ellos sin meter un solo euro de los créditos de emisiones a los que tú haces referencia. Mírate las cuentas de Tesla de verdad y luego hablamos lo que quieras. Y de paso mírate un poco la historia reciente de la mayoría de automovilísticas.


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

Respecto a esos beneficios trimestrales que dices, Fraude contable

Atención: así es el fraude contable de Tesla

Y lo que dices tu unos cientos de millones, en 2015 eran ya 4900 millones

Elon Musk, un emprendedor 'público': su imperio se asienta en 4.900 millones en subvenciones

Venga paco, cuéntame otro chiste.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Respecto a esos beneficios trimestrales que dices, Fraude contable
> 
> Atención: así es el fraude contable de Tesla
> 
> ...



Primer link de un periódico Panchito de tercera que no dice más que chorradas.

Segundo link que ni siquiera detalla esas subvenciones, y además no son sólo supuestamente de Tesla, sino que son a Tesla, solar city (que durante años no fue controlada totalmente por Tesla) y space X, que no es parte de Tesla (a pesar de que su principal accionista es Musk, espero y deseo que entiendas la diferencia).

Para mandar esa puta mierda mejor hubieses omitido mi mensaje y todos tan contentos. Nos ponemos a sacar los miles de millones de verdad que muchos países han dado a sus automovilísticas? Muchos de ellos a fondo perdido? Quieres que hablemos de la restructuración de GM y cuánto le.costo al gobierno americano?


No, mejor, búscame otro link Panchito o incluso mejor, el típico short seller qué escribe en seeking alpha desde hace años diciéndonos que Tesla va a quebrar ya mismito


----------



## Tartufo (12 Sep 2020)

Umm podría ser pero ya empieza a tener competencia. Boeing a menos de 100 si que fue dinero gratis y es prácticamente un duopolio y tiene los contratos de las fuerzas armadas


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (12 Sep 2020)

Yo tenía en alta estima a Tesla pero he tenido que abrir los ojos a la realidad. Su producto es basura. Por fuera es bonito pero cuando dentro encuentras ESTA MIERDA...

Tesla Model Y Owners Find Cooling System Cobbled Together With Home Depot-Grade Fake Wood

Ni en Dacia se atreverían a hacer tal chapuza. Hablamos de un coche de 55.000 dólares.

Unido a las especificaciones premium capadas por software que se liberan tras pagar la cuota, me dejan claro que Tesla es otra más de las empresas del mundo motor que trata a sus usuarios como auténticos gilipollas.

Tesla Can Detect Aftermarket Hacks Designed to Defeat EV Performance Paywalls

A Tesla hay que reconocerle haber sido la pionera en querer ofrecer un eléctrico valido, pero ya muestra vicios de fabricante asentado. Que escindan la empresa de baterías y esa sí es la guay, la de futuro. La que monta los coches está ya a expensas de sindicatos y jefes de planta chapuceros.


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

Para quien se queja de links panchitos, aquí tiene este reciente de hace pocas horas. 

Advierten que Tesla podría ser el próximo fraude de Wall Street


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

Por cierto, el software de tesla se puede hackear y te quitan las limitaciones. 

Del mismo modo, podrían clonar ese software y las actualizaciones para ponerlas en cualquier otro coche, eléctrico o no. 

No entiendo entonces la exclusividad.


----------



## Xenturion (12 Sep 2020)

Ponme una de telefonicas de entrantes


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (12 Sep 2020)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Yo tenía en alta estima a Tesla pero he tenido que abrir los ojos a la realidad. Su producto es basura. Por fuera es bonito pero cuando dentro encuentras ESTA MIERDA...
> 
> Tesla Model Y Owners Find Cooling System Cobbled Together With Home Depot-Grade Fake Wood
> 
> ...



La calidad de componentes y sistemas de Tesla está reconocida incluso por sus competidores. Hay mucho interés por parte de todo el sistema de fabricantes tradicionales, y a buen seguro en los medios de comunicación, en echar mierda sobre Tesla.

Lo reconoce hasta el CEO de VW en unas inauditas declaraciones ante la aplastante evidencia:



Sobre la tecnología de Tesla:


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (12 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Por cierto, el software de tesla se puede hackear y te quitan las limitaciones.
> 
> Del mismo modo, podrían clonar ese software y las actualizaciones para ponerlas en cualquier otro coche, eléctrico o no.
> 
> No entiendo entonces la exclusividad.



Ha habido hackers que lo han intentado ultimamente ( posiblemente el gobierno de Rusia esté detrás) y les ha sido imposible.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Para quien se queja de links panchitos, aquí tiene este reciente de hace pocas horas.
> 
> Advierten que Tesla podría ser el próximo fraude de Wall Street



Pero tú sabes de dónde es Clarín rey? Deja de hacer el ridículo please...


----------



## nyyrikki (12 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> La calidad de componentes y sistemas de Tesla está reconocida incluso por sus competidores.



realmente no. En la industria son el hazmerreir, pero eso no quiere decir que no vayan a aprender algun dia a hacer coches (lo haran, eso no lo dudo). Por ahora estan al nivel de China hace unos 10 años. Piech se tiraria de un puente si tuviese que fabricar coches con esos gaps en las puertas y portones.



Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Hay mucho interés por parte de todo el sistema de fabricantes tradicionales, y a buen seguro en los medios de comunicación, en echar mierda sobre Tesla.
> 
> Lo reconoce hasta el CEO de VW en unas inauditas declaraciones ante la aplastante evidencia:



Diess continua la larga tradicion de CEOs de VW de alabar la calidad de sus competidores en publico *para tirarle de las orejas a sus propios directivos*, recordemos el video de Winterkorn babando con los acabados de un puto Hyundai "da scheppert nix".



Diess es un buen cuñado, a lo mejor se lo pego Revilla durante sus años trabajando en Cantabria . Diess trabajo entre 1990 y 1996 en Treto, para BOSCH, en una fabrica de motores electricos y alternadores. Lo cual explica sus escasos conocimientos de motores de combustion, y sus estrecheces de miras cuando habla sobre el H2 como alternativa (no valida segun el) energetica para el transporte

La principal ventaja competitiva de Tesla es el fanatismo de sus usuarios. Respecto al interes de la industria convencional en hundir a Tesla, no te equivoques. Te recuerdo que a Tesla se le ofrecio mucha ayuda (sin Daimler no existiria el Model S e indirectamente el Model 3). La fabrica de Fremont se la "vendio" Toyota por unos miseros 40 millones (eso es un regalo)

NUMMI - Wikipedia

A Tesla se la ha dejado hacer para ver como va lo de los electricos (se puede hacer dinero, si o no?, cuanto se tarda? nos compensa?) hasta ahora una de las principales incognitas de los electricos es si la gente querria realmente comprarlos, y que habria que ofrecerles para que lo hagan (Supercharger, pantallitas llenas de pijadas, autopilot aunque funcione mal). Ahora ya mas o menos se tiene una idea de lo que se podria hacer. Es como capital riesgo pero mucho mas barato, aunque no participes en sus beneficios si funciona.

Que conste que como inversion a corto plazo no tengo claro que sea mala. En cuando suelten la minima noticia buena en el Battery Day subiran. 
Lo de _dominar _el sector, convertirse en el amazon de la automocion, etc....... ya es otra historia, pero cada cual que haga con su dinero lo que quiera.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> No invertir en Tesla a estos precios es, básica y sencillamente, de gilipollas. Se trata de una de las mejores oportunidades para hacerse rico. Imaginad Amazon, Apple o Facebook hace cinco años. Una empresa líder en su sector, el del EV que, se impondrá y llevará a que el coche de combustión interna sea una rareza digna de coleccionistas. Añádasele a ello un software de vanguardia, con patentes de componentes que ningún otro fabricante ya puede desarrollar y producir; la mejor red de captación y almacenamiento de datos en pro de la conducción autónoma ( robotaxis) que existe. El resto de empresas de automoción están más perdidas que un hijoputa el día del padre, GM estableciendo alianzas con Nikola ( !¡ ) una empresa que es puro humo...
> 
> Yo esta semana he cargado hasta las trancas de Tesla y no descarto hacer un all in con toda mi cartera.



con un PER de 1000 (mil). 
con dos cojones.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Sep 2020)

La culpa es de los recortes del PP.


----------



## Feti (13 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Por cierto, el software de tesla se puede hackear y te quitan las limitaciones.
> 
> Del mismo modo, podrían clonar ese software y las actualizaciones para ponerlas en cualquier otro coche, eléctrico o no.
> 
> No entiendo entonces la exclusividad.



Clonar el software? Ponerlo en otro coche? Que me estás contando colega? Para decir tales chorradas mejor nos quedamos calladitos...


----------



## ismael120 (13 Sep 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Clonar el software? Ponerlo en otro coche? Que me estás contando colega? Para decir tales chorradas mejor nos quedamos calladitos...



A callar tú. 

Tesla case against Xpeng Motors over alleged Autopilot code theft faces roadblock


----------



## Feti (13 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> A callar tú.
> 
> Tesla case against Xpeng Motors over alleged Autopilot code theft faces roadblock



Y eso que es? Acaso eso prueba que teniendo un coche tesla puedes extraer o clonar el software, como tu has mencionado? Tu link se refiere a un robo del código que ha podido pasar de alguna manera puntual, algún antiguo trabajador, o vete a saber. Pero eso no significa que se pueda clonar el software o actualizaciones de manera sistemática hackeando un tesla.

A callar!!!!!


----------



## Pericoloso (13 Sep 2020)

Seguiremos mirándola hasta el nivel de los $160-$175. Si no llega ahí que otro pille el tren.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (13 Sep 2020)

Manda guevos, Esta es la inversión del personaje este que se metía con los que compraba iag. 
me lo imaginaba por el nivel de sus posts. 
Pilla vaselina


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Sep 2020)

hyugaa dijo:


> Ya estás tardando, hasta deberias ir a Bankia a pedir un credito de 50 000 euros para invertirlos en Tesla !!



Hombre, si es dinero gratis, 50 no, 500.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

Tesla ha entrado en una continua corrección, y a medida que se acerquen las vacunas y el fin del virus peor.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (14 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Tesla ha entrado en una continua corrección, y a medida que se acerquen las vacunas y el fin del virus peor.



Tú has oido campanas de bolsa y vienes aquí a aprender, eh pillín?


----------



## Lemavos (14 Sep 2020)

Foro filatélico resurge y recomiendo invertir...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Sep 2020)

tesla no sera un valor a tener en cuanta hasta que anuncie que fabricara hibridos...


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (14 Sep 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tesla no sera un valor a tener en cuanta hasta que anuncie que fabricara hibridos...



En efecto, el gran salto cualitativo será cuando, tras fabricar híbridos, pase a fabricar motores diesel con suspensiones de ballesta.


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Sep 2020)

A 80$ me lo pienso. Mandame un privado cuando llegue a esos precios.


----------



## mol (15 Sep 2020)

la verdad que lo del P/E ratio de TESLA es de risa, miedo, asco, o yo qué sé

Esto es un casino pero de verdad


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Manda guevos, Esta es la inversión del personaje este que se metía con los que compraba iag.
> me lo imaginaba por el nivel de sus posts.
> Pilla vaselina



Qué ha pasado con IAG? Os quieren hacer otra ampliación de ojal?


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Sep 2020)

Otro hater que se cree que pasar del coche de combustión interna al EV es tan sencillo como quitar un motor y poner otro. No tienes ni puta idea de ingeniería.La calidad y tecnología de Tesla está muy por encima de cualquier otro automaker.Los coches de Tesla están diseñados desde 0 teniendo en cuenta la batería, su distribución y, por supuesto el software. Cada componente supera en calidad y fiabilidad a cualquiera de la competencia. Hay cientos y cientos de pruebas y análisis publicados sobre la calidad de Tesla y que dan cuenta que es el Número 1.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Sep 2020)

Mis cojones un juego de niños. Has visto la historia del hacker ruso que puso a prueba el software de Tesla? Si fuera cierto todo eso que dices Tesla ya hubiese sido hackeada simplemente para exponerla por parte de los automakers tradicionales y hacerle perder credibilidad.


----------



## ismael120 (15 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Otro hater que se cree que pasar del coche de combustión interna al EV es tan sencillo como quitar un motor y poner otro. No tienes ni puta idea de ingeniería.La calidad y tecnología de Tesla está muy por encima de cualquier otro automaker.Los coches de Tesla están diseñados desde 0 teniendo en cuenta la batería, su distribución y, por supuesto el software. Cada componente supera en calidad y fiabilidad a cualquiera de la competencia. Hay cientos y cientos de pruebas y análisis publicados sobre la calidad de Tesla y que dan cuenta que es el Número 1.



Lo que hace un inversor pillado para autoconvencerse de su maravillosa inversión.

Estas son las marcas de coches más fiables: Tesla entre las que más averías sufre

Tesla, la marca automovilística con peor calidad (250 fallos cada 100 coches eléctricos)


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Sep 2020)

PER de 1000, buff. Esto ya ha dado de si todo lo que podía y más. va a estar bajando años. Cuando baje el año que viene a 50 o así lo mismo compro algunas, que no creo pues tengo otras más sólidas. 

Burbuja de fabricantes que solo hacen coche eléctrico, los fabricantes de toda la vida hacen también eléctrico, esos ya no los burbujeais? 
Estafa piramidal aprovechándose de borregos con fomo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con IAG? Os quieren hacer otra ampliación de ojal?



No se de que hablas soplapollas, donde he dicho que tengo iags, ahora que lo mismo pillo algunas el año próximo., junto a teslas cuando estén a menos de 50


----------



## nyyrikki (15 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Otro hater que se cree que pasar del coche de combustión interna al EV es tan sencillo como quitar un motor y poner otro. No tienes ni puta idea de ingeniería.La calidad y tecnología de Tesla está muy por encima de cualquier otro automaker.Los coches de Tesla están diseñados desde 0 teniendo en cuenta la batería, su distribución y, por supuesto el software. Cada componente supera en calidad y fiabilidad a cualquiera de la competencia. Hay cientos y cientos de pruebas y análisis publicados sobre la calidad de Tesla y que dan cuenta que es el Número 1.



es relativamente sencillo. Ni homologaciones, ni peleas con el KBA , ni certificados COC, ni pruebas OBD, ni bancos de pruebas de emisiones, ni pruebas de altitud. Es un puto chiste.

Comparado con uno de combustion , es practicamente plug and play. En mi opinion es, de hecho , *el mejor argumento en contra de los coches de combustion: lo sencillos que son los de pilas*. Lo que pasa es que los argumentos en contra de los electricos son muy pesados y para superarlos hace falta ayuda de papa estado, ya sea con subvenciones, con impuestos y penalizaciones impuestos al CO2 de los de combustion, o con trabas a su uso para hacer los electricos menos desapetecibles.

Marcas "nuevas" de coches electricos (con mayor o menor exito) surgen desde hace 10 anhos como churros. 
Marcas de coches de combustion, ninguna. Por que sera? Pues porque la tecnica de los electricos en si es muy sencilla (ojo, ser el mejor NO es sencillo) y montar un coche electrico que ande y vaya de A a B no tiene nada de especial. Otra cosa es hacer miles de una manera eficiente y con cierta calidad, en ese punto es donde todos (Tesla incluido) han subestimado la capacidad de los fabricantes tradicionales. Tesla ha aprendido y esta aprendiendo, Fisker estuvo cerca, y los chinos lo han hecho de la mano de fabricantes europeos (Tesla tambien, logicamente). No es dificil fabricar un electrico, es dificil fabricar un coche en si, o fabricar un electrico sin perder dinero


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (15 Sep 2020)

Lo de meterse en un valor, darse una hostia y tratar de hincharlo a base de venderselo a los cuatro conocidos es un poco raro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Sep 2020)

Joder el argumento clásico entre los clásicos. Las automovilísticas están ya superpreparadas y no lo hacen porque no quieren. Y van a comprar Tesla a precio de derribo (esto es una nota poética del autor, no suele estar en el libro de garrulos contra tesla)

Mientras tanto en la vida real....Tesla vale más en bolsa que la mayoria de automovilistas a las que se refiere el compi....juntas

En la vida real tenemos muchas automovilistas fusionándose porque sus beneficios son inexistentes. Y no es que estén creando fábricas de la nada, una infraestructura de recarga mundial, invirtiendo a saco en nuevos modelos etc. Es simplemente que sus cuentas no cuadran

En la vida real tienes a muchas otras automovilísticas pidiendo dinero a papá estado porque simplemente, como digo, no les cuadran las cuentas.

Eh, pero eso sí, tienen en un cajón guardada la tecnología de motores eléctricos, inversores, baterías, electrónica etc para superar a Tesla. Pero hoy no, mañana. 

PD: espero que al menos el que cago ese post no tenga más de 15 añitos o así, y espero que no tenga responsabilidad sobre la vida de los demás (yo que se, autobusero o algo así)nporque sino vamos apañaos


----------



## bonobo (15 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la vida real....Tesla vale más en bolsa que la mayoria de automovilistas a las que se refiere el compi....juntas



Con un volumen de ventas infimo frente a estas. Que algo cueste mucho no significa que lo valga. Le recuerdo que esta en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Este argumento refuerza a aquellos que creemos que Tesla es una burbuja


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Con un volumen de ventas infimo frente a estas. Que algo cueste mucho no significa que lo valga. Le recuerdo que esta en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Este argumento refuerza a aquellos que creemos que Tesla es una burbuja



Oh no, a mi no me tienes que convencer. Yo pienso que Tesla tiene una valoración en bolsa ridícula y desproporcionada. Pero el compi dice que el resto de automovilísticas se van a rifar la compra de tesla por dos duros. Well, eso es dificil cuando Tesla vale más que todas ellas...juntas 

Es como decir que Liberbank y Unicaja se van a rifar la compra de Santander y BBVA. Ok suena super chachi...pero la realidad es otra. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Feti (15 Sep 2020)

Jajajaja.....claro que su guapi... 

Eres un auténtico ejperto en sistemas embebidos. Puedes estudiar la última señal que le llega al coche, pero no puedes ver ninguna señar intermedia o variable del código para ver como funciona porque no tienes el archivo elf que te da acceso a todos lasbpoaiciones de memoria de la ecu y a su significado. Aún teniendo eso sería imposible ver para que sirve las miles de variables definidas en ese archivo si no sabes en qué entorno se utiliza. 

Joder que risas me he echado con tu truño de mensaje.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Sep 2020)

Fijate si soy Fanboy que yo NO llevo tesla.en cartera y yo digo que está infladisima.

No serás tú más Fanboy diciendo que se van a rifar a tesla por cuatro duros cuando la realidad, si, la puta y jodida realidad, es que Tesla vale más que cualquier paco automovilística que puedas nombrar, y más que casi todas ellas JUNTAS?

Lo mismo nos tienes que dar tu cursos de fanboyismo


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Sep 2020)

Ok fanboy. Nos leemos en unos años y tal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fonsi (15 Sep 2020)

Muy ricas las teslas, easy money


----------



## porcospin (15 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Fijate si soy Fanboy que yo NO llevo tesla.en cartera y yo digo que está infladisima.
> 
> No serás tú más Fanboy diciendo que se van a rifar a tesla por cuatro duros cuando la realidad, si, la puta y jodida realidad, es que Tesla vale más que cualquier paco automovilística que puedas nombrar, y más que casi todas ellas JUNTAS?
> 
> Lo mismo nos tienes que dar tu cursos de fanboyismo



@arriba/abajo no confundas el valor con el precio.
Si le pongo a mi casucha un precio de 1 millón de euros, sólo me faltaran los compradores.
Nadie compraría Tesla ni por 1/8 de su precio. USA no tiene ni porque preocuparse de que la "open". 

Cualquiera de las marcas grandes saben que su empresa tiene más valor que TESLA, y yo te diría que casi todo aquello en lo que Tesla les aventaja con lo pueden tener con una inversión cientos de veces inferior al precio de Tesla. Y cuando dije casi me refería a su publicidad subliminal, imagen y la legión de fanboys.

Yo sigo viendo a una Abengoa en el país de hollywood, el dinero fácil y la divisa monopoli. (tecnologias innovadoras y PER desorbitado)

Y no digo que no haya sido innovador lo que han hecho, que sean un mierda o que no puedan tener un despacito de tarta. Pero pensar que la tarta es suya es un engaño, y un negocio piramidal.


----------



## Feti (15 Sep 2020)

Ni puta idea tienes. La idiotez es la tuya, que sueltas aquí que todos los sistemas embebidos se pueden ser hackeados por un ingeniero cualquiera mu fácilmente....jajaja...venga y toda la industria de sistemas sin saberlo coño, robots, sistema de cámaras, coches autónomos, máquinas de fabricación de todo tipo, etc, etc.... Tanta competencia y tanto dinero gastado para nada! Simplemente había que poner a alguien haciendo ingeniería inversa y sacar el código fuente! Venga hasta luego.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> @arriba/abajo no confundas el valor con el precio.
> Si le pongo a mi casucha un precio de 1 millón de euros, sólo me faltaran los compradores.
> Nadie compraría Tesla ni por 1/8 de su precio. USA no tiene ni porque preocuparse de que la "open".
> 
> ...




Hmmm creo que sin ofender, no sabes mucho del coche eléctrico y de lo que Tesla ha hecho. 

El Abengoa es Nikola. Curioso que todos los que echáis pestes de Tesla, que ha fabricado decenas de miles de coches, que aunque a veces con retraso, en general ha sacado lo prometido, y sin embargo, ante un caso de FRAUDE clamoroso como Nikola, ninguno venís a hablar de ella. Lo que os pasa es que la tenéis tomada con Tesla y/o musk y ya está. Y no hay Dios que os saque de ahí.

No, las tradicionales no tienen una puta mierda. Renault está en la.mierda, Fiat está en la.mierda, psa está en la.mierda. podemos seguir lo que quieras. Y lo que no entendéis de Tesla es lo siguiente. Cuantos coches fabricaba Tesla hace diez años? Cuantos hace cinco? Cuantos ahora? Cuantos fabricará dentro de cinco y de diez años? Ahora pilla cualquier paco automovilística y haz el mismo ejercicio.

Quién cojones va a invertir en Fiat? En cualquier mierda de esas? Si tienen cero tecnología eléctrica y lo peor de todo, pierden miles de euros por mierdicoche eléctrico que hacen. Tú sabes lo que Fiat perdía con cada.mierdo Fiat 500 eléctrico? No me hagas buscar la noticia please...

Los tesla son los.mejores coches eléctricos a día de hoy. Igual en cinco años no lo son. Hoy son líder INDISCUTIBLE. Tienen las mejores baterías. Los mejores motores. Los únicos con infraestructura de carga MUNDIAL propia. Prácticamente los únicos con fábrica de baterías propia, funcionando hoy. Hoy. No a años vista. No sólo eso sino que van camino de quitarse a su partner Panasonic y hacer ya todo ellos. Absolutamente todo.

Y me decís que eso no vale nada? Y que cojones vale? La super tecnología de alfa romeo? La tecnología inexistente de nada de Opel? La tecnología de Skoda?

Abrir los ojos. Se puede criticar el precio ridiculo en bolsa de Tesla Y A LA VEZ RECONOCER que en su segmento (coche eléctrico) literalmente se mean en la competencia. El resto son cuentos vuestros. Y no estamos en este foro para contar cuentos.


----------



## porcospin (16 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hmmm creo que sin ofender, no sabes mucho del coche eléctrico y de lo que Tesla ha hecho.
> 
> El Abengoa es Nikola. Curioso que todos los que echáis pestes de Tesla, que ha fabricado decenas de miles de coches, que aunque a veces con retraso, en general ha sacado lo prometido, y sin embargo, ante un caso de FRAUDE clamoroso como Nikola, ninguno venís a hablar de ella. Lo que os pasa es que la tenéis tomada con Tesla y/o musk y ya está. Y no hay Dios que os saque de ahí.
> 
> ...




Nikola a dia de hoy unicamente es humo, no se puede usar para comparaciones con empresas productivas.
Mira la información de Abengoa y veras muchas similitudes con Tesla, empezando por el PER, de ser americana y tener a Elon Musk sus visiones y fantasías, hubieran tenido el mismo efecto fanboy.
Con o sin Elon la gráfica de cotización acabara siendo parecida, dale tiempo. 

A ver cuando sacan un utilitario con precio de su segmento, para poder comparar con los de la competencia.
Porque para vender sostenibilidad y transición han empezado por el segmento menos apropiado, coches de 5m, toma sostenibilidad!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Nikola a dia de hoy unicamente es humo, no se puede usar para comparaciones con empresas productivas.
> Mira la información de Abengoa y veras muchas similitudes con Tesla, empezando por el PER, de ser americana y tener a Elon Musk sus visiones y fantasías, hubieran tenido el mismo efecto fanboy.
> Con o sin Elon la gráfica de cotización acabara siendo parecida, dale tiempo.
> 
> ...



Creo que confundes cosas. Abengoa no ha inventado ni creado nada relevante. Abengoa es un juguete roto de la.junta de Andalucía donde entraban los niños de papá de los jefazos sociatas. Justo igual que el talento que mueve Tesla, que tiene un nivel de ingenieros que no puede soñar, solo soñar, cualquier empresa española.

Los coches de Tesla tienen precios comparables a los de su segmento, esa es la.gracia de sus coches, que no pagas por un pseudo Clio eléctrico lo que te vale un Passat. Pagas por un equivalente a un BMW 3 eléctrico lo mismo o menos que te cuesta un BMW serie 3.

Y si leyeras a fondo cosas de Tesla, sabrías lo que dice su máster plan. Empieza por coches caros porque las baterías son caras, aprende, baja un nivel (al S), aprender y compite en precio en ese segmento. Luego el X que se lo sacaron de la.manga porque en USA esos coches se venden como churros, no sé si has estado allí pero allí esos coches son normales como aquí un Seat Ibiza (hablo del tamaño). El siguiente objetivo era el modelo 3 y ahí lo tienes.

Y no, el modelo 3 no es caro, otra cosa es que en España la gente tenga un poder adquisitivo de mierda. Pero ellos no hacen los coches pensando en España, Marruecos o Turquía. Por suerte hay muchos países con un poder adquisitivo mayor, donde un coche de 35/40k es algo asumible.

Pero claro yo soy el Fanboy, comparar Abengoa, que no la conocen más arriba de despenaperros con Tesla, empresa que es seguida a nivel mundial y que es número uno en tecnología en su segmento....eso es un juicio comedido y argumentado. Los fanboys son otros y tal...yo creo que deberíais comparar a Tesla con Nueva Rumasa ya directamente, así hacéis el ridículo con estilo al menos.


----------



## porcospin (16 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que confundes cosas. Abengoa no ha inventado ni creado nada relevante. Abengoa es un juguete roto de la.junta de Andalucía donde entraban los niños de papá de los jefazos sociatas. Justo igual que el talento que mueve Tesla, que tiene un nivel de ingenieros que no puede soñar, solo soñar, cualquier empresa española.
> 
> Los coches de Tesla tienen precios comparables a los de su segmento, esa es la.gracia de sus coches, que no pagas por un pseudo Clio eléctrico lo que te vale un Passat. Pagas por un equivalente a un BMW 3 eléctrico lo mismo o menos que te cuesta un BMW serie 3.
> 
> ...



 Te falta decir que tesla ha inventado la electricidad y la rueda.
Antes de ellos no había electricidad, ni motores eléctricos, ni baterías, ni trenes electricos, y por supuesto tampoco había coches eléctricos. 

Inventar han inventado lo mismo que Abengoa, perdón, olvidaba invertarse a si mismos. Como mucho han pulido algun detalle.

Y me da igual lo que sea más o menos normal en cierto sitio, pero la consecuencia es que no han buscado la solución más optima al problema (y otra cosa es que económicamente para ellos sea perfecto)

¿compararías un Mercedes y un Dacia? Sencillamente no se puede, ya que dependiendo de la comparativa ganaría uno u otro, pero ambos te llevan de un punto A a un punto B.


----------



## Gentle (16 Sep 2020)

Puro humo


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Te falta decir que tesla ha inventado la electricidad y la rueda.
> Antes de ellos no había electricidad, ni motores eléctricos, ni baterías, ni trenes electricos, y por supuesto tampoco había coches eléctricos.
> 
> Inventar han inventado lo mismo que Abengoa, perdón, olvidaba invertarse a si mismos. Como mucho han pulido algun detalle.
> ...



No sólo hablaba de Tesla, sino de Musk. Por el tema.invenciones.

Compararia a Mercedes con Dacia? Bueno si quieres comparamos Mercedes con Tesla, el Mercedes eléctrico con el Tesla equivalente, y vemos quién es Mercedes...y quien es dacia ...

Pero vamos que eres un cuñao premium anti-tesla, lo cual me parece genial, de todo tiene que haber en el mundo.

No se a que te refieres con la.solucion más óptima al problema,.pero en coches eléctricos sabes cuáles son los más eficientes en consumo? Una pista, no son los merced....digo los dacia

Veamos con que cuñadismo vuelves ahora. Igual el de que nunca ganan dinero? Las subvenciones? La calidad de los coches? Al menos no nos conocimos en la época que los cuñados como tú decían que lo de la fábrica en China era todo humo, y que nunca se iba a construir, ahí ya hubieses quedado con el premio a cuñado mayor del foro a perpetuidad.


----------



## Tr13ce (17 Sep 2020)

Tesla, buenas baterías. En coches es otra historia.


----------



## elCañonero (17 Sep 2020)

Tontos como el OP son un buen motivo por el cual las empresas hacen desdoblamiento de acciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Sep 2020)

Ok man, no te enteras de una. Si, tesla lo peor.

Y el nuevo argumento, Renault debe estar muy bien porque ejjjque vende muchos zoes en europa. Que pringao soy yo mirándome las cuentas de Renault a fondo, cuando ejjj que puedo mirar el número de zoes que vende y ya sé si está bien o está mal.

No es una broma, este es el nivel del foro amigos.

El autopilot de Renault que tal? Porque con saber eso ya meto todo mi dinero en Renault...


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Sep 2020)

Otra empresa que no puede quedarse descolgada de China...

Si Tesla empieza a fabricar en la nueva Gigaplanta de Shanghai el año que viene, va a reducir costes en más de un 20% en el Model 3, con eso lo va a tener difícil competir Renault y su Zoe, además podría hacerlo también en la Gigaplanta de Alemania con el Model Y.

Otra cosa es que haya algún movimiento político raro en USA y Tesla se ponga a tiro de VAG.


----------



## porcospin (18 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Otra empresa que no puede quedarse descolgada de China...
> 
> Si Tesla empieza a fabricar en la nueva Gigaplanta de Shanghai el año que viene, va a reducir costes en más de un 20% en el Model 3, con eso lo va a tener difícil competir Renault y su Zoe, además podría hacerlo también en la Gigaplanta de Alemania con el Model Y.
> 
> Otra cosa es que haya algún movimiento político raro en USA y Tesla se ponga a tiro de VAG.



Otro éxito del marketing de Tesla, que a sus factorías se las conozca por el nombre con adjetivo que ellos mismo han decidido. 
¿Alguien conoce las denominaciones internas de plantas de Peugeot, VAG, IVECO,....?

Pues las plantas e montaje/factorias de una empresa que solo habia fabricado un puñado de coches, ya hace tiempo que tiene nombre y cualquier "Paco-cuñado" lo usa en sus conversaciones en barra de bar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Sep 2020)

Ostras que sabes hasta poner números, que bueno tío!!!

Pon si quieres los resultados de Q1 y Q2 2020 de ambas. Aunque bueno tú igual eres de invertir en base a los resultados de hace, no se, cinco años de las empresas.

Conoces muchas automovilisticas que dieran beneficios en ambos trimestres?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Otra empresa que no puede quedarse descolgada de China...
> 
> Si Tesla empieza a fabricar en la nueva Gigaplanta de Shanghai el año que viene, va a reducir costes en más de un 20% en el Model 3, con eso lo va a tener difícil competir Renault y su Zoe, además podría hacerlo también en la Gigaplanta de Alemania con el Model Y.
> 
> Otra cosa es que haya algún movimiento político raro en USA y Tesla se ponga a tiro de VAG.



Hablas de la factoría de china a futuro, cuando dicha factoría lleva meses produciendo coches, y ahora además están produciendo con una cadencia bastante alta.

Seguro que los cuñados de este hilo se reían cuando Tesla dijo que en menos de un año iba a estar produciendo coches en China....pena que no nos juntáramos todos en este hilo para leer sus sabias y reposados opiniones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Otro éxito del marketing de Tesla, que a sus factorías se las conozca por el nombre con adjetivo que ellos mismo han decidido.
> ¿Alguien conoce las denominaciones internas de plantas de Peugeot, VAG, IVECO,....?
> 
> Pues las plantas e montaje/factorias de una empresa que solo habia fabricado un puñado de coches, ya hace tiempo que tiene nombre y cualquier "Paco-cuñado" lo usa en sus conversaciones en barra de bar.



Sabes cuál es la.emoresa de coches, desde el inicio de Ford con el Ford T, que ha aumentado su producción de forma más rápida en menos tiempo? Una pista, no es Peugeot...mira ya tienes otra cosa que poder decir cuando pidas la caña y una de bravas


----------



## Feti (18 Sep 2020)

Veo mucho estrés en este hilo... Y por supuesto el tono de mierda de los de siempre.


----------



## gabrielo (18 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Enesimo hilo recomendando comprar bulbos de tulipan.



aclararlo ,es una burbuja del siglo 17 de holanda hacia 1635 donde el bulbo de tulipán se puso por las nubes y el mercadeo fue mas bestia que los pisos en el 2002 ,2007


----------



## bonobo (18 Sep 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> aclararlo ,es una burbuja del siglo 17 de holanda hacia 1635 donde el bulbo de tulipán se puso por las nubes y el mercadeo fue mas bestia que los pisos en el 2002 ,2007



Creo que un foro de economia, y mas en su apartado "bolsa e inversiones", sobra la explicacion. En cualquier caso, si a alguien le viene bien, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (18 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Creo que un foro de economia, y mas en su apartado "bolsa e inversiones", sobra la explicacion. En cualquier caso, si a alguien le viene bien, bienvenido sea.



Tú no eras el gilipollas que te habías puesto corto en Tesla?


----------



## bonobo (18 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Tú no eras el gilipollas que te habías puesto corto en Tesla?



No, soy el conforero que se habia puesto corto en tesla


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Pues hoy es la que más sube del Nasdaq. Y es un día bastante rojo. Puede que haya mucha especulación con Tesla, pero cuidado que fondos que tienen un historial muy exitoso la llevan en sus carteras. El mercado puede que castigue la subida monstruosa que lleva, pero el valor no lo han subido los minoristas.


----------



## senormartin (19 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Enesimo hilo recomendando comprar bulbos de tulipan.



Bravo!


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

No creo que demanden a este fondo por poner en riesgo el dinero de los clientes...


Baillie Gifford Worldwide Long Term Global Growth...|IE00BYX4R502


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Sep 2020)

Que las baterías están totalmente evolucionadas...ahí deje de leer. Cuñado nivel dios. Mírate la curva de bajada de precios por año en los últimos 25 en las baterías. Y mírate la.mejora en la.energia por kg de batería. Que cuñado hay mi madre, hay que darselo todo mascadito. Tesla vale cero ñeeeeew, Tesla vas quebrar mañana ñeee, Tesla no puede competir con la mierda de paco automovilísticas ñeee


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Sep 2020)

Ingeniero industrial detected?!?!

Ojo, que quizás no hablo de ti y hablo de mi ...

No me hagas sacarte la evolución de las baterías please, céntrate en el "Tesla no vale nada y Fiat los va a machacar cuando quieran ñeeeee" sacas a los cuñados de cuñadear y acaban hablando de estufas de carbón. Las baterías, esa tecnología TAN madura


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Sep 2020)

Un adelanto de lo de mañana... 

Nota importante sobre el lanzamiento del día de la batería de Tesla mañana. Esto afecta la producción a largo plazo, especialmente Semi, Cybertruck y Roadster, pero lo que anunciamos no alcanzará una producción seria de alto volumen hasta 2022.


----------



## bonobo (23 Sep 2020)

Al final el battery day ha quedado en nada. Promesas de futuro, cuestion de fe.

Lo bueno del asunto es que volvera a dejar los 400€ atras, y podremos comprar dinero gratis.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (23 Sep 2020)

¿Ha dicho Musk que, básicamente, compra sus baterías a otros?.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (23 Sep 2020)

Prometo mientras que te la meto


----------



## Registrador (23 Sep 2020)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho Musk que, básicamente, compra sus baterías a otros?.



las fabrica con panasonic, esto lo sabe hasta el q aso la manteca.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (23 Sep 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> las fabrica con panasonic, esto lo sabe hasta el q aso la manteca.



Parecía q iba a prometer baterías con 10 años de vida útil pero a la hora de la verdad... el tema ha quedado en el limbo


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (23 Sep 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> las fabrica con panasonic, esto lo sabe hasta el q aso la manteca.



Y con más gente, como dicen. A mi me parece perfecto. Espero que el que aso la manteca sepa alguna cosa más.


----------



## bonobo (23 Sep 2020)

Tambien anuncio una produccion anual de 20 millones de vehiculos, en 2019 la prosduccion total mundial fue de 90 millones. Sin comentarios.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (23 Sep 2020)

También ha prometido el coche totalmente autónomo para 2023 y ya no se cuantas veces van. 

Lo q yo no entiendo es como con semejante logro ayer bajaron las acciones más de un 5% y hoy en el premarket otro tanto. 

Es a caso q los accionistas son tontos? Alguien me lo puede aclarar?


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

Alucinante lo que habeis sacado de la conferencia...nada.

Lo que se ha enseñado es la bomba; mi resumen particular:

- Se confirma que ya estaban usando silicio en los anodos (cosa que era mas rumor que otra cosa hasta ahora), que han encontrado la forma de hacer anodos longevos asi y que van a a mas con ellos.
- Han presentado mejoras tambien en los catodos; se libran del Cobalto completamente.
- La arquitectura tabless que han inventado baja el coste de produccion, aumenta la longevidad (por la ausencia de calor) y aumenta la potencia, poniendo su Li-ion a la altura de las baterias LiPo (siendo las de Tesla muchisimo mas baratas y seguras).

Todo ello, sumado a los avance presentados para la produccion, significa que tienen una pila superior a cualquiera del mercado (en energia y potencia) *a la mitad de precio: unos $50/kwh.*

Y todo esto no es paja ni proyecciones futuras: enseñaron la planta piloto donde estan ensayando la produccion de las pilas.

Y para rematarlo todo, se han asegurado el suministro de Litio comprando yacimientos en Nevada y han creado un proceso barato para extraerlos de las arcillas alli presentes.

Y me estoy dejando cosas importantes, por resumir...en pocos años bye bye BMW, Mercedes, Audi...


----------



## bonobo (23 Sep 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Alucinante lo que habeis sacado de la conferencia...nada.
> 
> Lo que se ha enseñado es la bomba; mi resumen particular:
> 
> ...



Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

bonobo,
grandisima respuesta. Los tios anuncian que estan produciendo baterias superiores y a la mitad del precio del mercado, enseñan las pruebas, y todos los comentarios son:

"meh"

Que es lo que tenian que anunciar para impresionar aqui, la segunda venida de Cristo?


----------



## bonobo (23 Sep 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> bonobo,
> grandisima respuesta. Los tios anuncian que estan produciendo baterias superiores y a la mitad del precio del mercado, enseñan las pruebas, y todos los comentarios son:
> 
> "meh"
> ...



Lo que se esperaba, la bateria de un millon de millas. Y si han reducido los costes de produccion de las baterias, deberia verse reflejado en el precio de venta, pero hoy por hoy... A efectos practicos, no hay novedad, ni producen mas, ni mas barato, o no se refleja en sus precios de venta.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

bonobo,


> Lo que se esperaba, la bateria de un millon de millas



La decepcion viene de que no se cumplio un rumor de lo mas tonto?
Todo ese rumor de la bateria del millon no es mas que un eco de los anuncios de BYD y CATL, que efectivamente tienen baterias muy longevas (lo el millon es mas hiperbole que otra cosas, ya que eso es incomprobable en terminos practicos).

Lo cual tiene muy poco relevancia en el mundo de Tesla, que siempre ha tenido las baterias mas longevas del mercado. Un roadster fue el 1er vehiculo electrico en alcanzar 500.000 km con la bateria original. Y a dia de hoy hay bastantes model 3 que ya han alcanzado las 200.000 millas, y sus baterias han demostrado estar estupendamente.

Vamos, que para el cliente final eso simplemente no es un problema al comprar el coche. Lo es con todos los demas fabricantes (excepto BYD).



> Y si han reducido los costes de produccion de las baterias, deberia verse reflejado en el precio de venta, pero hoy por hoy... A efectos practicos, no hay novedad, ni producen mas, ni mas barato, o no se refleja en sus precios de venta.



Estupendo. Entonces, en tu opinion, cuando se anunció el Model 3, inmediatamente se tenian que haber bajado los precios de Model S y haberse cambiado las baterias por las del Model 3, ya que eran mejores.

Y cuando Sony anuncio la PS4 deberia haberse dejado de vender inmediatamente la PS3, o quiza haberle bajado el precio a la mitad. El mismo dia. No? Siguiendo tu logica claro.

Me parece que tienes un concepto muy raro de como funcionan las cosas en el mundo de la produccion en masa.


----------



## bonobo (23 Sep 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> bonobo,
> 
> 
> La decepcion viene de que no se cumplio un rumor de lo mas tonto?
> ...



Pues en el mundo del motor, una nueva version, jubila a la anterior.


----------



## torque_200bc (23 Sep 2020)

Ya digo ahora que no he visto el tema del battery day porque ni entiendo media mierda de ingenieria industrial ni tenia tiempo (estaba volando cometas).
Pero una pregunta. Si efectivamente Musk anuncio cosas revolucionarias

Por que la prensa dice que no anuncio nada?
Por que la accion esta cayendo?

Mi no entender.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

bonobo,


> Pues en el mundo del motor, una nueva version, jubila a la anterior.



El mismo dia del anuncio de la version nueva? Collons!
Mira, no me las voy a dar de listo sobre cuando o como tienen que introducir la pila nueva 4680, pero lo que esta claro es que esta es (como minimo) su 4a generacion de pilas, por lo que que no veo porque habria que dudar del producto.

De las 18650 originales de panasonic pasaron a la 18650 mejoradas del model S, y luego a las 2170 del model 3 (que ya incluia silicio seguramente).

Que yo sepa ahora mismo toda la gama lleva las 2170, asi que supongo que gradualmente las nuevas 4680 se iran poniendo en todos los coches (y el camion).
En el 2018 Tesla y Panasonic tenian la mitad de la produccion mundial de baterias de coche electrico; sustituir un modelo de pila por otro de repente es completamente inviable, tiene que ser un proceso gradual.


torque_200bc,


> Por que la prensa dice que no anuncio nada?



Si hablas de la prensa Española, jamas se ha enterado de las aventuras de Tesla o SpaceX. Son los ultimos en llegar a la fiesta, siempre.
Si hablas de la Americana, la conferencia se dio ayer tarde asi que me imagino que los articulos iran saliendo a partir de esta tarde.



> Por que la accion esta cayendo?



Yo no se porque sube o baja, pero los años anteriores moví algo de stock Tesla y te puedo decir que cuando se anuncio el cybertruck las acciones no se movieron gran cosa. Se movieron los dias anteriores y tiempo despues, cuando empezaron a anunciarse las reservas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Sep 2020)

Al final Elon y su Tesla van a conseguir que haya acuerdos comerciales entre Estados Unidos y China...

Al tiempo.

La Gigafábrica de Shanghai es clave.


----------



## Lemavos (23 Sep 2020)

accion tesla - Buscar con Google

Metedle billetes


----------



## porcospin (23 Sep 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> bonobo,
> grandisima respuesta. Los tios anuncian que estan produciendo baterias superiores y a la mitad del precio del mercado, enseñan las pruebas, y todos los comentarios son:
> 
> "meh"
> ...



Como si todo lo que anunciaran se cumpliese....
Bastante propaganda gratuita se hicieron hace años con el tema de los precios populares, bastante espacio les dan los medios de prensa.

A lo mejor esta vez es de verdad, cuando todos pensamos que la siguiente linea vuelve a ser puro humo-ficción. 

_"...costará unos 25.000 dólares (21.400 euros al cambio actual) para el año 2023. "_


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Sep 2020)

Tesla está infladisima por millenials tradeando con su movil en robinhood. Si se salen pues se desinfla, no importan los anuncios.

La tecnología y el mercado están descorrelados.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

El stock market esta descorrelado de cualquier cosa, no solo de la tecnologia. Hay un monton de dinero flotando que no sabe donde ir para generar ganancias.

Eso no quita que Tesla ha presentado, como prometieron, tecnologia rompedora. Dejar en la mitad el precio de las bateria de Litio (de uso automovilistico) es tecnologia rompedora.
Los fabricante Chinos no van a tardar en copiar los procesos industriales que se mostraron ayer, por no mencionar las modificaciones de anodo y catodo.
El sistema tabless es mas dudoso que lo copien, porque el resto de la industria del automovil prefiere el formato pouch o el prismatic, y alli no es relevante.


----------



## torque_200bc (23 Sep 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Eso no quita que Tesla ha presentado, como prometieron, tecnologia rompedora



yo lo que he leído es esto

Yesterday Elon had planned the so called "battery day", which was just a typical stock pump event for his cultists.

Before the event he promised it to be the most important day in renewable energy, in where he would unveil a revolutionary Tesla battery cell with 50% cost reduction and more then double the KWh capacity.

But all we got were a bunch of renders of factory equipment en a whole bunch of "we're planning to do this and that".

Everybody expected him to pull out a battery and say: "here it is". But we never saw a single fucking battery cell


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2020)

No se quien ha escrito esa subnormalidad, porque la pila en cuestion salio en tropecientas fotos, por fuera, por dentro, en microscopio electronico y en fabricacion.

Ahora resultara que el modelo anterior (2170) tambien era un holograma! LOL


----------



## ismael120 (24 Sep 2020)

Tesla sufre una interrupción total de la red que impide a los propietarios acceder a sus vehículos y a la 'app'

El que hablaba de hackeos, que coma owned.

No pueden ni acceder a sus vehículos.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (24 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Tesla sufre una interrupción total de la red que impide a los propietarios acceder a sus vehículos y a la 'app'
> 
> El que hablaba de hackeos, que coma owned.
> 
> No pueden ni acceder a sus vehículos.



Éramos pocos y pario la abuela


----------



## nyyrikki (24 Sep 2020)

yo hoy he visto un model 3 circulando a las 8:00 am

no creo que sea tan grave


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Sep 2020)

Los mercados valoran más la autonomía de las baterías de Tesla que su rentabilidad

El Tesla Model 3, a punto de convertirse en taxi en Madrid: ¿Será rentable?

Tesla comprará parte de la nueva empresa de baterías para vehículos eléctricos de LG Chem

El Xpeng G3 llega a Noruega, el SUV eléctrico chino inspirado en el Tesla Model X

Doce ideas más allá de Tesla para subirse en bolsa al coche autónomo


*El Tesla Model 3 se corona como el coche eléctrico más vendido del mundo en 2020... pero ojo con el Renault ZOE*

Este aciago año 2020 no ha impedido que las *ventas de coches eléctricos* continúen su ascenso a nivel global. El mercado europeo de vehículos eléctricos ha crecido un 7,2 % en la primera mitad de 2020, con un aumento de la cuota de mercado de más del 53 %. Sin ir más lejos, Porsche ha visto cómo por primera vez su modelo más vendido no montaba un motor de combustión, encumbrando al Porsche Taycan.

Los datos de JATO Dynamics, recogidos por Car Industry Analysis, nos muestran cuáles han sido los *ganadores indiscutibles en esta esfera a nivel mundial* en la primera mitad de 2020, con el Tesla Model 3 liderando el top 10. Le siguen el veterano Renault ZOE y el Volkswagen e-Golf.

*El Tesla Model 3 se corona*
El *Tesla Model 3* llevaba meses encumbrándose como top ventas en coches eléctricos en muchos mercados (no ocurre así con el Model X). En agosto fue el más vendido de Europa, superando la barrera de las 7.000 unidades.



A nivel mundial, el modelo norteamericano ha vendido *149.000 unidades en la primera mitad de 2020*; un 14 % más que en el mismo periodo de 2019. Por su parte, el Renault ZOE y el Volkswagen e-Golf, que ocupan el segundo y tercer puesto, han experimentado un aumento en las ventas del 52 % y del 98 % respectivamente.

Claro que no pasa desapercibido el hecho de que las ventas del Model 3 casi cuadriplican a las del segundo en la lista, el ZOE (con 38.000 unidades).

Con la llegada de la familia ID de Volkswagen es más que probable que la fotografía sea bien distinta el año que viene, incluso ya en la segunda mitad de este año. El interés que han despertado modelos como el Volkswagen ID.3 y el SUV ID.4 puede que eclipse a modelos asentados como el ZOE, un veterano que por otra parte solo se vende en Europa y que resiste entre los más vendidos año tras año.

El Nissan LEAF, otro superventas, ocupa el cuarto puesto de este ranking mundial, con una seria caída del 33 % y 24.000 unidades vendidas.

Le siguen el Hyundai Kona, y *en el sexto lugar hay un modelo chino*: el GAC Aion S/1A5. Por debajo tenemos el Audi e-tron, que ha experimentado un brutal aumento de ventas (del 93 %), el Tesla Model X, el joven Peugeot e-208, y por último el Kia e-Niro.






Así, las ventas de coches eléctricos a nivel global durante los seis primeros meses del año totalizaron 620.000 unidades; un 21 % menos debido al batacazo del mercado automotriz en China.

*¿Y qué hay de los híbridos enchufables?* También a nivel global, son las marcas premium las que se están llevando el gato al agua con esta tecnología. Los datos de Car Industry Analysis muestran 295.000 unidades vendidas en la primera mitad de 2020 (+5 %), con el BMW Serie 5 PHEV, el Mitsubishi Outlander, el Toyota Prius y el Volvo XC60 ocupando los cinco primeros puestos.

Es de esperar que la cuota de coches eléctricos siga aumentando con el tiempo, sobre todo el Europa: a medida que se endurecen las restricciones por parte del Ejecutivo europeo, los fabricantes se ven abocados a comercializar cada vez más modelos eléctricos puros y, en medio del camino, electrificar sus flotas con opciones híbridas o híbridas enchufables.

A medida que aumente la oferta y se avance en esta tecnología (sobre todo en lo que respecta a materias primas y baterías), habrá más variedad y sobre todo una bajada de costes.

El Tesla Model 3 se corona como el coche eléctrico más vendido del mundo en 2020... pero ojo con el Renault ZOE


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (1 Oct 2020)

Es cuestión de tiempo que las calles se vean pobladas , no solo de Tesla Model 3, sino del nuevo modelo a 25.000 dólares, una auténtica bicoca que será un fenómeno superior al Ford T en su día.


----------



## romeoalfa (1 Oct 2020)

Hace un año habia 130000 estadounidenses, accionistas de Tesla, ahora son mas de 500000....qué puede salir mal? Allí hay “moda“ Tesla, como en su dia aqui hubo moda Terra...hasta el nombre es parecido


----------



## porcospin (1 Oct 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo que las calles se vean pobladas , no solo de Tesla Model 3, sino del nuevo modelo a 25.000 dólares, una auténtica bicoca que será un fenómeno superior al Ford T en su día.



Cuando Tesla saque ese modelo a ese precio (si lo consigue), el mercado ya estara tan fragmentado y repartido, que con suerte ese modelo puede optar a un maximo de un 5% del mercado total de eléctricos. 
Pero como la cotizacion aupada por los robinhood le de por contar con ventas de un 20% del total, va a haber muchos lloros.


----------



## nyyrikki (1 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Así, las ventas de coches eléctricos a nivel global durante los seis primeros meses del año totalizaron 620.000 unidades; un 21 % menos debido al batacazo del mercado automotriz en China.
> 
> *¿Y qué hay de los híbridos enchufables?* También a nivel global, son las marcas premium las que se están llevando el gato al agua con esta tecnología. Los datos de Car Industry Analysis muestran 295.000 unidades vendidas en la primera mitad de 2020 (+5 %), con el BMW Serie 5 PHEV, el Mitsubishi Outlander, el Toyota Prius y el Volvo XC60 ocupando los cinco primeros puestos.
> 
> ...




ya hay pruebas comparativas del ID3 en la prensa alemana. Les ha gustado. Hay que admitir que tampoco son lo mas objetivo que conozco (barren mucho para casa), pero mal no debe estar. Es cierto que consume mas que el Tesla (segun vayas, dado que en el ciclio ECO es incluso algo mejor) pero es inevitable con sus dimensiones (superficie frontal). 







veremos donde esta VW en 2 anhos


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Oct 2020)

nyyrikki dijo:


> ya hay pruebas comparativas del ID3 en la prensa alemana. Les ha gustado.



Algunas que he leido lo rajaban bastante. Se metian mucho con la chorrada esa de los acabados que parecen ser una obsesion de mucha gente.
Tambien ponian a caer de un burro todo el tema informatico: posicion de la pantalla, reconocimiento de voz, velocidad del software, de los mapas...

Dicen que esas cagadas le costaron el cargo a Herbert Diess.


----------



## nyyrikki (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Algunas que he leido lo rajaban bastante. Se metian mucho con la chorrada esa de los acabados que parecen ser una obsesion de mucha gente.
> Tambien ponian a caer de un burro todo el tema informatico: posicion de la pantalla, reconocimiento de voz, velocidad del software, de los mapas...
> 
> Dicen que esas cagadas le costaron el cargo a Herbert Diess.



esta claro que los acabados de los electricos "normales" van a ser cutres porque hay que controlar el precio final como sea. 
Lo del tema informatico, es , en mi opinion, el unico punto en que los fabricantes tradicionales no estan (por ahora) a la altura ni aun intentandolo (en lo demas, es que no lo han intentado en serio todavia, se vera en los proximos 3-5 anhos lo que sale ahora que se lo toman en serio)


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Algunas que he leido lo rajaban bastante. Se metian mucho con la chorrada esa de los acabados que parecen ser una obsesion de mucha gente.
> Tambien ponian a caer de un burro todo el tema informatico: posicion de la pantalla, reconocimiento de voz, velocidad del software, de los mapas...
> 
> Dicen que esas cagadas le costaron el cargo a Herbert Diess.



A Diess le cortaron la cabeza por reconocer en público la superioridad aplastante de Tesla. Las rancias familias Porsche y demás que son la mayoría del accionariado de VW no soportan la evidencia.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Oct 2020)

nyyrikki dijo:


> Lo del tema informatico, es , en mi opinion, el unico punto en que los fabricantes tradicionales no estan (por ahora) a la altura ni aun intentandolo (en lo demas, es que no lo han intentado en serio todavia, se vera en los proximos 3-5 anhos lo que sale ahora que se lo toman en serio)



Es un tema gordo, porque yo creo que es el 50% del efecto halo de los Tesla. Es un poco el rollo del iphone cuando salio, que estaba tan por encima de symbian y windows ce que los usuarios de smartphone ya no soñaban con otra cosa que tener uno.

El hecho de que Elon sea un programador de la vieja escuela pesa mucho, el sabe lo que es posible programar, a quien necesita para ello y el tiempo aproximado necesario. Rollo Steve Jobs.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Oct 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> A Diess le cortaron la cabeza por reconocer en público la superioridad aplastante de Tesla.



No creo que fuera por eso, porque sigue haciendolo publicamente despues de la defenestracion.
El otro dia paseo a Musk en un ID.3 a cuenta de la empresa.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No creo que fuera por eso, porque sigue haciendolo publicamente despues de la defenestracion.
> El otro dia paseo a Musk en un ID.3 a cuenta de la empresa.



Fue inmediatamente tras hacer esas declaraciones que le apartaron. Ata cabos. Hoy es como u pequeño bufón que baila al son de Musk, el cual fue recibido en Alemania hace poco con honores de ministro.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Oct 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Fue inmediatamente tras hacer esas declaraciones que le apartaron. Ata cabos. Hoy es como u pequeño bufón que baila al son de Musk, el cual fue recibido en Alemania hace poco con honores de ministro.



Yo no lo percibo asi, pero en cualquier caso, lo de Tesla y Alemania es para estudiarlo.

Aun no acabo de entender porque fueron a poner la factoria en uno de los paises mas caros de Europa; me pregunto si es algun tema de vasallaje al gobierno Aleman, o un intento de meter un caballo de Troya.


----------



## Mig29 (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Yo no lo percibo asi, pero en cualquier caso, lo de Tesla y Alemania es para estudiarlo.
> 
> Aun no acabo de entender porque fueron a poner la factoria en uno de los paises mas caros de Europa; me pregunto si es algun tema de vasallaje al gobierno Aleman, o un intento de meter un caballo de Troya.



Musk ya lo dijo el otro día, Alemania va a ser la central de su plan maestro, que es convertir a Tesla en una especia de compañía eléctrica y cuadrar el círculo. En realidad está a la esperar de llevarse un buen bocado de las ayudas públicas alemanas para l reducción de las emisiones de CO2 y el cambio a la energía “limpia”.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (1 Oct 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Musk ya lo dijo el otro día, Alemania va a ser la central de su plan maestro, que es convertir a Tesla en una especia de compañía eléctrica y cuadrar el círculo. En realidad está a la esperar de llevarse un buen bocado de las ayudas públicas alemanas para l reducción de las emisiones de CO2 y el cambio a la energía “limpia”.



Pues tiene sentido, porque Tesla saca un pastizal de la venta de derechos de emision de CO2 en EEUU.
Pero parece una estrategia con las patas cortas, porque no sabes cuanto va a durar eso ni cuanto valdran esas ayudas en pongamos 10 años.

Seguro que han tenido sus charlas con las autoridades donde les han dado toda clase de promesas y parabienes.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Oct 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Musk ya lo dijo el otro día, Alemania va a ser la central de su plan maestro, que es convertir a Tesla en una especia de compañía eléctrica y cuadrar el círculo. En realidad está a la esperar de llevarse un buen bocado de las ayudas públicas alemanas para l reducción de las emisiones de CO2 y el cambio a la energía “limpia”.



¿Y no sería mas lógico entonces montar el chiringuito en Francia que, a día de hoy, son los únicos de toda Europa que producen electricidad a todo trapo con sus 56 reactores nucleares?


----------



## Satori (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Yo no lo percibo asi, pero en cualquier caso, lo de Tesla y Alemania es para estudiarlo.
> 
> Aun no acabo de entender porque fueron a poner la factoria en uno de los paises mas caros de Europa; me pregunto si es algun tema de vasallaje al gobierno Aleman, o un intento de meter un caballo de Troya.



Alemania es el gran caballo de Troya de China para Europa. No os podeis ni imaginar la cantidad de cosas que se venden como Made In Germany que en realidad están fabricadas en China y reetiquetadas/reempaquetadas con etiqueta germana.


----------



## nyyrikki (1 Oct 2020)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Yo no lo percibo asi, pero en cualquier caso, lo de Tesla y Alemania es para estudiarlo.
> 
> Aun no acabo de entender porque fueron a poner la factoria en uno de los paises mas caros de Europa; me pregunto si es algun tema de vasallaje al gobierno Aleman, o un intento de meter un caballo de Troya.



puso bastante dinero Brandenburgo (estado que quiere industrializarse a tope como lo hizo Baviera tras las guerras mundiales). Aqui hablan de 280 millones:
Elektroautofabrik: Brandenburg stellt Tesla 280 Millionen Euro Förderung in Aussicht

Musk piensa que a medio plazo no va a necesitar demasiada mano de obra. En Alemania tienes gente que sabe de coches a patadas , suministradores, Estando pegados a Polonia tienes la oportunidad de que muchos suministradores nuevos se asienten alli.

Brandenburgo, por otra parte, no es excesivamente caro. Otra historia seria si lo hubiese intentado en Baden-Württemberg o Baviera.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Oct 2020)

*Tesla logra su récord de ventas en el tercer trimestre tras matricular 139.300 vehículos*

Ha matriculado 124.100 unidades de sus Model 3 e Y, un 56% más

El fabricante de vehículos eléctricos *Tesla* aumentó cerca de un 43% sus ventas en todo el mundo en el tercer trimestre del año actual, lo que supuso matricular 139.300 vehículos, *una cifra trimestral récord para la compañía*.

Según datos de la empresa estadounidense, Tesla entregó 15.200 unidades de su Model S y X, un 12,6% menos en comparación con el tercer trimestre de 2019, *mientras que matriculó 124.100 unidades de sus Model 3 e Y, un 56% más*.

En cuanto a la producción, la firma* ensambló en todo el mundo hasta 145.036 vehículos*, un 50% más en comparación con los 96.155 vehículos que fabricó entre julio y septiembre de 2019.

De ese total, 16.992 unidades pertenecían al Model S y X, un 4% más, mientras que Tesla construyó 128.044 Model 3 o Y, un 60% más.

Tesla logra su récord de ventas en el tercer trimestre tras matricular 139.300 vehículos


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (3 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Tesla logra su récord de ventas en el tercer trimestre tras matricular 139.300 vehículos*
> 
> Ha matriculado 124.100 unidades de sus Model 3 e Y, un 56% más
> 
> ...



Tesla está empezando a configurarse como el líder mundial en automoción que , sin duda alguna, va a ser.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Oct 2020)

*Por qué los 250.000 coches eléctricos que promete Pedro Sánchez es un sueño difícil de cumplir*
*Hoy en España circulan cerca de 30.000 coches eléctricos. Y este año se venderán alrededor de 15.000 unidades más, unas cifras muy alejadas de los 250.000 coches prometidos por Pedro Sánchez para 2023.*
Por qué los 250.000 coches eléctricos que promete Pedro Sánchez es un sueño difícil de cumplir

*Pedro Sánchez: “En 2030 habrá cinco millones de coches eléctricos en España”*
*El despliegue del coche eléctrico vendrá acompañado de una mejora en la infraestructura pública de recarga, algo para lo que se planea la instalación de más de 100.000 puntos. También se pronostica una transformación del sistema energético que consiga que el 100% del mismo sea renovable en 2050.*
Pedro Sánchez: “En 2030 habrá cinco millones de coches eléctricos en España”


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Por qué los 250.000 coches eléctricos que promete Pedro Sánchez es un sueño difícil de cumplir*
> *Hoy en España circulan cerca de 30.000 coches eléctricos. Y este año se venderán alrededor de 15.000 unidades más, unas cifras muy alejadas de los 250.000 coches prometidos por Pedro Sánchez para 2023.*
> Por qué los 250.000 coches eléctricos que promete Pedro Sánchez es un sueño difícil de cumplir
> 
> ...



Habrá 5 rinols zoes como mucho.


----------



## porcospin (13 Oct 2020)

Aunque protesten los ecologistas y sea proteccionismo, mi opinión es no deberían subvencionar la compra de eléctricos, al menos hasta que las empresas con fabricas en territorio nacional traigan la fabricación de modelos eléctricos aquí. 

Sino será regalarles dinero de todos a otros paises.




Parlakistan dijo:


> Habrá 5 rinols zoes como mucho.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (13 Oct 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Aunque protesten los ecologistas y sea proteccionismo, mi opinión es no deberían subvencionar la compra de eléctricos, al menos hasta que las empresas con fabricas en territorio nacional traigan la fabricación de modelos eléctricos aquí.
> 
> Sino será regalarles dinero de todos a otros paises.



Ojalá un acuerdo España - NIO para poner una enorme fábrica de coches yo que sé, en Valladolid o Zaragoza y la red de estaciones para cambiar baterías más grande de Europa, eso si sería la ostia, y un NIO por menos de 25.000... pero bueno, soñar es gratis.


----------



## arandel (13 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Ojalá un acuerdo España - NIO para poner una enorme fábrica de coches yo que sé, en Valladolid o Zaragoza y la red de estaciones para cambiar baterías más grande de Europa, eso si sería la ostia, y un NIO por menos de 25.000... pero bueno, soñar es gratis.



Si tuviésemos un gobierno y no gilipollas al poder ya hubiese venido Tesla.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Oct 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Si tuviésemos un gobierno y no gilipollas al poder ya hubiese venido Tesla.



Tesla siempre iba a ir a donde ha ido, en Alemania es donde esta la pasta en Europa, el peso político y económico, los centros de desarrollo y técnicos. Y en el futuro aun mas pasta para renovables, que es donde va a haber Tesla las inversiones futuras. España no podía ofrecer nada de eso, en Alemania a Musk lo tratan como a un jefe de estado y esta metiendose muy profundo en sectores muy importantes, y esto es lo sorprendente, bendecido por los políticos y la elite empresarial alemana, algo traman.


----------



## porcospin (14 Oct 2020)

A Tesla le sobra cash y le faltan tangibles para justificar su cotización. 
Si a Alemania le montan una fabrica y ademas es en una zona por industrializar, eso les genera empleo directo y en proveedores e industria auxiliar. No esta nada mal.

Y ya poniendo imaginación, quizas ese acercamiento puede ayudar a que VW deje de ser considerado por USA como el enemigo (vease vw dieselgate) y deje de obstaculizarles en su mercado.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Oct 2020)

*Elon Musk 'arroja el guante': baja el precio del Tesla Model S dos veces en una semana*
Vía Twitter anuncia que el precio de la berlina se sitúa en 69420 dólares

Como es habitual en *Elon Musk*, otro anuncio corporativo que llega vía Twitter. El fundador de *Tesla* ha elegido esta red social para anunciar que baja el precio de su berlina, el *Model S*, por segunda vez en menos de una semana. En concreto, lo deja en 69.420 dólares, el equivalente a 59.200 euros.

"*¡El guante ha sido arrojado! La profecía se cumplirá. El precio del Model S cambia a 69.420 dólares esta noche*", así comunicaba Musk el cambio en la estrategia comercial del modelo más emblemático del fabricante de coches eléctricos.

Este jueves, con el mercado de Wall Street aún cerrado, las acciones de Telsa en la preapertura indican una caída ligeramente superior al 2%.

Esta misma semana, el precio de la berlina, en su modelo más básico, ya se había rebajado desde 74.990 a 71.990 dólares..

En este caso, Musk vuelve a jugar con el significado de los números al marcar el nuevo precio del Tesla. La cifra *420 es conocida en EEUU como un código para referirse al consumo del cannabis y, hace un año, ya bromeó con ella* (de nuevo vía Twitter) cuando la acción alcanzó esa cotización.

Las previsiones de Tesla para los tres primeros trimestres de su ejercicio pasan por entregar más de 318.000 vehículos. Y cerrar el año con un volumen de entregas global de entre 477.750 y 514.500 unidades, según adelantó el propio Musk en la última junta de accionistas.

Elon Musk 'arroja el guante': baja el precio del Tesla Model S dos veces en una semana


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Oct 2020)

*¿Y si el hidrógeno ganara la batalla a las baterías eléctricas en el coche del futuro?*

El hidrógeno es menos costoso, más rápido y menos contaminante que la batería
BMW o Daimler ya están fabricando algunos vehículos con hidrógeno
El papel que jugará el *hidrógeno *en la economía mundial ha ido en aumento en los últimos años. El pasado 6 de octubre, el Consejo de Ministros de España aprobó la _Hoja de Ruta del Hidrógeno_, el instrumento con el que se pretende planificar el despliegue de este combustible y cumplir así con una de las prioridades de Bruselas, que considera al hidrógeno clave para la región.* La Comisión Europea prevé que el hidrógeno represente entre el 13% y el 14% de la combinación de fuentes de energía de la Unión Europea en el horizonte de 2050*.

De esta forma, el plan que se ha marcado España en la década tiene como objetivo alcanzar 4 gigavatios en 2030 -como hito intermedio se estima que de cara a 2024 sería posible contar con una potencia instalada de electrolizadores de entre 300 y 600 megavatios-, por lo que los expertos advierten que al menos hasta dentro de 4-5 años el hidrógeno no tendrá un retorno eficiente como una renovable normal.

Aunque algunos bancos de inversión ya empiezan a tener en cuenta la inversión en hidrógeno a la hora de analizar y emitir sus valoraciones sobre los títulos que cubren, un estudio reciente Kepler Chevreux apuntaba que este vector *no empezará a reflejarse en las cuentas de las compañías, al menos, hasta 2023 *en adelante. O lo que es lo mismo no está en la ecuación ahora mismo y, por lo tanto, no se está teniendo en cuenta en los descuentos históricos que está exigiendo el mercado a algunos sectores, como el automovilístico. Es uno de los claros vencedores si el hidrógeno sale adelante, pero cuidado porque *no será positivo para todas las compañías, y el mejor ejemplo de ello podría ser Tesla.*

*El futuro de la automoción*
¿Y si el vehículo eléctrico no fuera el futuro del mundo de la automoción? Es en él donde está puesta toda la inversión, de momento, pero el hidrógeno _verde _podría ganar la batalla si la tecnología y la demanda de los consumidores demuestra que es mejor. ¿Y qué quiere decir esto? Menos contaminante, más barato, ofrece mayor autonomía y, sobre todo, pesa menos en los vehículos que las baterías eléctricas.

Fuentes del sector de la automoción españolas reconocen que "*China ha ganado la partida en las baterías,* en lugar de apostar por el hidrógeno, tecnología que siempre ha estado sobre la mesa". Entretanto, Europa "que era muy fuerte en diésel, tiene más conocimientos" sobre este gas, aunque *los expertos no creen que tenga importancia dentro de la flota de vehículos de las grandes automovilísticas hasta dentro de una década y si lo tiene, comenzará por los vehículos más pesados como los camiones*. Es por ello, quizás, que el hidrógeno no se ha puesto en precio. Las grandes automovilísticas europeas cotizan a valoraciones históricamente irrisorias. De media, el sector comunitario registra múltiplos de valoración ev/Ebitda de 2,7 veces, llegando incluso a las 1,2 veces en Renault o 1,9 en Volskwagen, muy afectados por la nueva regulación sobre emisiones de CO2 que impulsa Bruselas y también por la carrera hacia el coche eléctrico, para el que la inversión requerida aprieta los márgenes de un maltrecho sector, con las ventas de automóviles que llevan varios años cayendo.







Pero *el descuento que se exige a las marcas convencionales no afecta a Tesla*. Con una subida del 720% en el último año, el gigante estadounidense cotiza a valoraciones de 83,6 veces ev/Ebitda, lo que multiplica por 11 veces la media del resto de las automovilísticas a nivel mundial, que cotizan a 7,5 veces.

Esta misma idea la lanzaba esta semana el director de Buy&Hold, Julián Pascual. Considera que si el hidrógeno vence a la batería supondría "la desaparición de Tesla y todo aquel que utilice esta tecnología" teniendo en cuenta que son cambios profundamente disruptivos, como el del "teléfono móvil", que transforman todo en tiempo récord, y esto sucederá "en el momento en el que el coche eléctrico [sea cual sea la tecnología] sea más económico que el de combustión".

Pero* ¿qué tiene a favor el hidrógeno frente a las baterías eléctricas?* El experto enumera cuatro problemas de calado de estas últimas: el alcance, ya que la autonomía media a nivel mundial es de 320-400 kilómetros, según un estudio de la consultora Hardman&Co; además, el enorme peso que, hasta la fecha, tienen las baterías (esto aumenta el consumo de energía); también los recursos naturales que necesita -litio, cobalto y níquel- que son escasos y costosos, teniendo en cuenta que proceden de minas en zonas concretas del mundo, sobre todo de África; y, por último, existe un problema tan llano y simple como su carga.* El Supercharger de Tesla, el más rápido, tarda 75 minutos en hacer una carga completa*.

"Cerca del 90% de los coches a nivel mundial utilizan combustible, mientras que los fabricantes están invirtiendo en tecnologías alternativas sin saber muy bien cuál de ellas prevalecerá", afirman desde la consultora. "Las baterías eléctricas pueden quedar obsoletas incluso", reconocen, empezando porque "repostar con fuel o hidrógeno es muchísimo más rápido".

*En la carrera hacia el coche eléctrico, las marcas europeas sí están fabricando algún modelo (pocos) basado en el hidrógeno*. Daimler acaba de presentar varios camiones Mercedes con esta tecnología, que estarán listos a partir de 2023 el primero de ellos. "*Daimler *ha lanzado un claro mensaje y es que ellos están listos para el desafío, pero Europa necesita desarrollar suministros y fuentes de carga para esta energía", afirman desde JP Morgan. BMW cree que el hidrógeno será "relevante en mercados como Japón y en vehículos de alta gama" y tendrá lista una pequeña flota para el año 2022.

¿Y si el hidrógeno ganara la batalla a las baterías eléctricas en el coche del futuro?


----------



## serator (17 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *¿Y si el hidrógeno ganara la batalla a las baterías eléctricas en el coche del futuro?*
> 
> El hidrógeno es menos costoso, más rápido y menos contaminante que la batería
> BMW o Daimler ya están fabricando algunos vehículos con hidrógeno
> ...



A ver si le dan por culo a Evo Morales y su Litio!!!


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (19 Nov 2020)

Vamos, que nos vamos. Tesla petándolo, tras la noticia de la inclusión en el SP500 y un gran comprador oculto que está poniéndose a comprar Tesla como si no hubiera mañana. Dentro de mucho se desvelará su nombre, para asombro de propios y extraños e impulso estratosférico de la acción.Tesla posiblemente sea una de las mejores formas de hacerse rico ahora mismo.

VIVA MI POLLA!!!


----------



## racional (20 Nov 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Vamos, que nos vamos. Tesla petándolo, tras la noticia de la inclusión en el SP500 y un gran comprador oculto que está poniéndose a comprar Tesla como si no hubiera mañana. Dentro de mucho se desvelará su nombre, para asombro de propios y extraños e impulso estratosférico de la acción.Tesla posiblemente sea una de las mejores formas de hacerse rico ahora mismo.
> 
> VIVA MI POLLA!!!



Ya es imposible hacerse rico con Tesla a estos precios.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Nov 2020)

Si llevando más de un 200% de beneficio con Bitcoin no me he hecho rico dudo mucho que con esto lo haga.


----------



## Naga2x (20 Nov 2020)

ARK Investment le pone a Tesla un precio objetivo de 7000$ para 2024...

Tesla Price Target: Tesla's Potential Trajectory During the Next Five Years


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (24 Nov 2020)

Joder, este cohete no ha hecho más que despegar.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (24 Nov 2020)

¿H2?

Suerte a todos, nueva burbuja.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Ene 2021)

*La red de carga de Tesla en España crece: estrenará 12 nuevos superchargers en 2021*
*La compañía estadounidense cuenta actualmente con 33 instalaciones de este tipo de nuestro país que pasarán a ser 45 a final de año*

La red de instalaciones de carga de Tesla en España *va a crecer significativamente durante 2021*. Si los planes de la compañía estadounidense se cumplen, nuestro país contará con *12 nuevas estaciones de sus superchargers a final de año*. De esta forma, la red de estaciones de carga más potente de la compañía pasará de 33 a 45 ubicaciones durante los próximos doce meses.

Tesla ha actualizado la información de su red mundial de cargadores que incluye los puntos en los que próximamente entrarán en servicio nuevas instalaciones de carga. En el caso de España, *su infraestructura va a protagonizar en 2021 uno de sus ejercicios más ambiciosos de expansión*. Desde el sector señalan que estos planes muestran una apuesta de Tesla por el mercado español ya que la compañía realiza estos despliegues a medida que considera que los mercados van madurando.

Los 12 nuevos _superchargers_ que *Tesla* tiene proyectado abrir en España estarán situados en *Valencia *(donde abrirá dos nuevas estaciones)*, Alicante, Almería, Barcelona, Bilbao, Castellón, Huesca, Madrid, Pamplona, Santiago de Compostela y Verín (Orense)*. 






Red de superchargers de Tesla en España (En rojo se muestran los que actualmente están en funcionamiento, en gris las próximas aperturas).

En lo que respecta al calendario de puesta en marcha, la compañía no ha dado fechas exactas. El único detalle que se conoce es que uno de los _superchargers_ de Valencia* entrará en servicio durante el primer trimestre de 2021* y que el situado en Alicante lo hará en el tercer trimestre de este año. Los planes de la compañía emplazan *al resto de ubicaciones a los últimos tres meses de 2021*.

*Tipos de estaciones de carga Tesla*
Los _superchargers_ son los cargadores más avanzados y potentes de Tesla. *La compañía estadounidense opera dos redes diferentes: Supercharger y Destination*. Los primeros modelos permiten a los usuarios de un vehículo *Tesla* cargar rápidamente en ubicaciones elegidas estratégicamente para hacer paradas durante una ruta. Mientras, los cargadores de la red *Destination* se instalan en lugares donde es probable que los conductores pasen más tiempo, como aparcamientos de hoteles.

El uso de ambas redes es gratuito para aquellos que se hicieran con un Tesla antes del 15 de enero de 2017. *El resto de usuarios deberán pagar para usar los Supercharger* una vez hayan agotado los créditos de que la compañía aporta tanto tras la compra como con sus programas de fidelización.

Los cargadores _*Destination*_ son de uso gratuito para todos los usuarios de un vehículo Tesla que sean clientes de los destinos donde se encuentran los puntos. Estos cargadores tienen potencias de unos 22 kW. *Están destinados a recargar los coches en el transcurso de varias horas*, coincidiendo con estancias más largas de descanso. Los *Superchargers,* en cambio, cuentan actualmente con potencias que oscilan entre los 120 kW a 150 kW.

Con la llegada de la nueva versión de cargadores, conocida como V3, Tesla pretende ofrecer hasta 250 kW por cargador. Un salto en las capacidades de cada punto de recarga con el que *se conseguirá recargar autonomía para 25 kilómetros por cada minuto de carga*. Esta nueva versión de cargadores llegará tanto en las nuevas estaciones como en actualizaciones de instalaciones que ya presten servicio. 

*Solo para Teslas... por el momento*
Actualmente sólo los usuarios de vehículos *Tesla* tienen acceso a la red de _Superchargers_ de la compañía estadounidense. Una circunstancia que podría comenzar a cambiar a corto plazo. *Elon Musk*, máximo directivo de la empresa, anunció hace varios años su intención de llegar a acuerdos comerciales con otras marcas.

Desde la compañía siempre se ha defendido que una de sus principales misiones es *hacer que la movilidad sostenible se acelere lo máximo posible*. Al contar con la red más avanzada del mundo de carga, la posibilidad de que otros fabricantes pudieran llegar a acuerdos para que sus automóviles usaran los cargadores de la compañía estadounidense estaría muy alineada con la visión de Musk.

Aunque por el momento no ha trascendido ningún acuerdo en *este* sentido, durante los últimos meses *Musk ha mantenido encuentros al más alto nivel con otros dirigentes del sector de la automoción*. Entre ellos destaca el que tuvo lugar el pasado mes de septiembre con *Herbert Diess*, CEO del Grupo Volkswagen en el que el dirigente estadounidense llegó a probar un modelo ID 3 de la firma alemana. Una serie de reuniones de las que se espera puedan salir los primeros acuerdos de colaboración entre actores tradicionales del sector de la automoción y Tesla.

Así las cosas, el crecimiento de la red cargadores de *Tesla en España* llega en un momento clave para el desarrollo de la infraestructura necesaria para impulsar la electrificación de la movilidad del país.

Los planes gubernamentales y de las principales compañías que operan en *España* señalan a 2021 como un año crucial para la electrificación de la movilidad del país. Un salto cuantitativo y cualitativo de la infraestructura de carga que *permitirá que los usuarios apuesten por los vehículos eléctricos* al reducirse significativamente la incertidumbre de no saber dónde los podrán cargar.

La red de carga de Tesla en España crece: estrenará 12 nuevos superchargers en 2021


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Menuda locura Tesla


----------



## DaniElTirado (6 Ene 2021)

Yo voy a empezar a pensar en cortos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Ene 2021)

*La rápida carrera en bolsa de Tesla alimenta el miedo a una burbuja*

*La firma de Elon Musk vale nueve veces más que hace un año: ¿especulación o apuesta de futuro?*

"Disfruten mientras dure”. La advertencia es de Michael Burry, el célebre inversor que predijo el cracde las hipotecas subprime y que salió en la película_ The big short _(2015). En su opinión, los números en bolsa que está registrando Tesla no se sostienen y son “ridículos”.

La compañía ya vale más que Facebook. Es la sexta empresa del mundo. Se ha revalorizado un 740% en el 2020 y un 25% este año, hasta límites inimaginables y difíciles de sostener: por ejemplo, las veces que su valor contable está contenido en su valor en bolsa asciende a 48, cuando la media del sector está en el 2. Durante la loca carrera de estas semanas ha sido capaz de incrementar en un día su capitalización en 60.000 millones de dólares, lo que vale toda General Motors.

Y la euforia en el parquet parece estar solo en los comienzos, ante la perspectiva de que el nuevo presidente Joe Biden va a impulsar una economía más sostenible. Jim Cramer, comentarista de CNBC, ha llegado al extremo de decir: “ Cada vez que hable Elon, va a ser bueno. Su hoja de ruta es clara”.







La compañía, que desde diciembre ha entrado en el SP500 (y así tiene un mayor acceso a fondos) ya encadena cinco trimestres seguidos con beneficios, después de años de números rojos. “Desde un punto de vista de análisis y colocada como una de las mejores acciones de Wall Street en cuanto a comportamiento fundamental y técnico y sus acciones están en subida libre. Eso significa que, buscar un techo de mercado es ahora mismo imposible al no contar con referencia alguna”, explica Javier Molina, de Toro en España. Según esta firma, la razón por la que Tesla encandila a los inversores no es porque fabrique los mejores coches, “sino porque Tesla hace que los coches del futuro serán mejores que los demás”. En este sentido, “la empresa ha acumulado tal ventaja en la tecnología de baterías que es difícil ver que alguno de los rivales tradicionales lo capte en un futuro cercano”.

“Tesla nada tiene que ver con los fabricantes al uso del sector de la automoción, sino que su modelo de negocio es diversificado. Abarca la manufactura de vehículos puramente eléctricos de gran autonomía y con innovaciones tecnológicas avanzadas, como el autopilot, junto con el despliegue de una red propia de infraestructuras de recarga de alta (los supercargardores) y soluciones de transporte de alta velocidad, como el túnel que desarrolla junto con The Boring Company, otra empresa de Elon Musk, y que ya ha recibido el visto bueno del Ayuntamiento de Las Vegas”, recuerda Arturo Pérez de Lucía, director general de Aedive (Asociación Empresarial española para el Desarrollo e Impulso de la Movilidad Eléctrica).

*Arturo pérez de lucía **“La empresa no tiene nada que ver con los fabricantes tradicionales”*

Asimismo, el mercado de los vehículos alimentados con batería parece estar cerca del punto de inflexión. Según un informe de la consultora Bain & Company,_ Electric and Autonomous Vehicles: The Future Is Now _, los coches eléctricos supondrán el 12% de las ventas mundiales de automóviles en 5 años y la cifra se disparará hasta el 50% en el 2040.

Arturo Pérez de Lucía (así como los numerosos inversores que están comprando títulos de Tesla) fija en tres o cuatro años el horizonte temporal para que se produzca el gran cambio. “Los precios de los vehículos eléctricos están bajando cada año, en sintonía con el incremento creciente de la demanda. Esto va en consonancia con la reducción de precios del kWh de litio que, en torno a 2023-2024, estará próximo a los 100 dólares (en el 2010, su coste estaba en los 1.000 ) y que supondrá que la industria de la automoción fabricará vehículos eléctricos al mismo nivel de competitividad que los térmicos”, asegura.

En el 2019, las matriculaciones de vehículos eléctricos puros en España crecieron más de un 56% respecto al año anterior y las de híbridos enchufables más de un 30%. En el 2020, esas matriculaciones han crecido por encima del 44% y del 216%, respectivamente, pese a un confinamiento de dos meses, con un parón total de ventas y producción. Tesla es la punta de este iceberg.

Y, sin embargo, las dudas permanecen. Las cifras dicen que el coche eléctrico crece, al par que la oferta de las marcas, pero curiosamente en Europa la cuota de Tesla ha disminuido este año, desde el 32% del 2019 hasta un 11,8%. Juan José Díaz Ruiz, veterano ejecutivo de la automoción y consultor para varias marcas automovilística y del sector de la energía cree que “la subida de Tesla, desde el punto de vista industrial del automóvil, no está en absoluto justificada”.

Para Díaz Ruiz, no hay razones para esta revalorización, ni tan solo en relación con los ingresos, sino con las perspectivas del sector. “Todavía faltan infraestructuras para las recargas, que requieren muchísimas inversiones”. De hecho, un reciente informe de Mc Kinsey estima que se deben invertir entre 90.000 millones y 147.000 millones de euros entre 2020 a 2030 para satisfacer la demanda global de estaciones de carga de vehículos eléctricos, tanto en espacios públicos como dentro de los hogares.

*Juan josé díaz ruiz **“La subida no está justificada desde el punto de vista de la automoción”*

Pero además, en su opinión, los números del vehículo eléctrico todavía hoy no salen a cuenta. Y en el futuro, quién sabe. Para Díaz Ruiz “el coche eléctrico sigue teniendo muy poca rentabilidad por unidad y en la gama pequeña es casi una ruina, aparte de tener un valor residual pequeño para el cliente debido a la obsolescencia tecnológica de sus componentes, que representan el 40% de su precio inicial. A largo plazo todavía hay mucha incertidumbre, puede incluso que el hidrógeno como combustible cambie las reglas del juego”.

Tesla, mientras tanto, va a lo suyo. Porque es mucho más que automoción. “Lo único que encuentro como explicación es que los inversores estén fascinados por la capacidad global tecnológica de Tesla, que se podría desarrollar y extender a otros ámbito industriales”, admite Díaz Ruiz. El inventor de la corriente alterna, el serboestadounidense Nikola Tesla, de donde la empresa toma su nombre, una vez dijo: “Se burlaron de mí repetidamente cuando descubrí algo nuevo y luego, años después, vieron que tenía razón”. La firma de Elon Musk ha pasado por todas las fases del negacionismo de Gandhi: “Primero te ignoran, después se ríen de ti, luego te atacan, entonces ganas”. En bolsa, parece que mucho.

La rápida carrera en bolsa de Tesla alimenta el miedo a una burbuja


----------



## Kapitoh (10 Ene 2021)

La nueva burbuja tecnológica. Ahora es el turno del petardazo del sector del vehículo eléctrico.


----------



## GuidoVonList (10 Ene 2021)

y dale con el PER...


----------



## GuidoVonList (10 Ene 2021)

Lo que vale una empresa “objetivamente” siempre tendrá que pasar por el filtro subjetivo de la mente humana. Nada tiene un valor objetivo.

Y asumiendo que lo tuviera, cualquier tio por cuatro duros o gratis puede buscarlo en un screener. Algo que este a PER 2, no es una joya que uno se haya encontrado, si no ha enterrado toda su pasta un montón de fondos que se enteraron de dicho PER antes que nosotros será por algo.

Lo barato es porque es malo, lo bueno sale caro siempre.

Otra cosa es cuando hay caídas fruto de pánicos puntuales como con el covid, ahí si que puedes comprar barato cosas buenas.

Pretendéis usar un método mecánico, científico para invertir en un mercado que se mueve emocionalmente, de la euforia a la depresión, con la esperanza de que en ese vaivén el precio coincida con un “valor objetivo” que por supuesto siempre es subjetivo.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Ene 2021)

*En la carrera hacia el coche eléctrico, las marcas europeas sí están fabricando algún modelo (pocos) basado en el hidrógeno*. Daimler acaba de presentar varios camiones Mercedes con esta tecnología, que estarán listos a partir de 2023 el primero de ellos.

Si lo anterior es cierto, al coche eléctrico le quedan 10 años hasta convertirse en algo parecido al laserdisk. Voy a empezar a comprar y acumular Daimler.


----------



## Carlos París (6 Abr 2021)

Tesla marinera el vaticinio de gordaco opener. No iba mal encaminado, no.


----------



## sashimi (7 Abr 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> *En la carrera hacia el coche eléctrico, las marcas europeas sí están fabricando algún modelo (pocos) basado en el hidrógeno*. Daimler acaba de presentar varios camiones Mercedes con esta tecnología, que estarán listos a partir de 2023 el primero de ellos.
> 
> Si lo anterior es cierto, al coche eléctrico le quedan 10 años hasta convertirse en algo parecido al laserdisk. Voy a empezar a comprar y acumular Daimler.



Le están pegando muy fuerte a lo del hidrógeno. A ver si esta vez va a ir en serio y estamos haciendo el canelo


----------



## F.Alonso21 (7 Abr 2021)

Tesla lleva un burbujon de 3 pares de cojones , no se lo que durara no es muy sensato su valor.

Sus coches siguen fallando mas que una escopeta de feria, la calidad y acabados siguen fallando para ser premium pero es el unico o unicos coches electricos decentes del mercado para poder usarlos de continuo y cuentan con autopilot .

Las otras marcas empiezan a apretar aunque suavemente, en la red de supercharguers son los unicos que han puesto algo sensato, Ionity es una puñetera estafa para eso sale mas barato un gasofa pepino segmento D de hace 10-20 años para los viajes largos.



Nefersen dijo:


> *En la carrera hacia el coche eléctrico, las marcas europeas sí están fabricando algún modelo (pocos) basado en el hidrógeno*. Daimler acaba de presentar varios camiones Mercedes con esta tecnología, que estarán listos a partir de 2023 el primero de ellos.
> 
> Si lo anterior es cierto, al coche eléctrico le quedan 10 años hasta convertirse en algo parecido al laserdisk. Voy a empezar a comprar y acumular Daimler.




Lo dudo, ni en eléctricos se esta cumpliendo la previsión que había y el H2 seguirá fracasando porque sale carísimo de producir, carísimo de transportar y crear un coche a H2 sale mas caro que uno eléctrico, pero claro trincarian mucha pasta los interesados de siempre verdad?
Al usuario le saldría ruinoso.

Las membranas que llevan las pilas de H2 se hacen de materiales muy escasos, donde las baterias vienen de materiales mas abundantes que estan incluso apuntando a cosas aun menos escasas si cabe , además falta que lleguen las solidas, las de carbono y las de ion litio van reduciendo su cantidad de minerales limitados y contaminantes.
Silicio, Carbono, vidrio, sodio y varias combinaciones mas, hacia 2025 mejorarán bastante sus capacidades y estabilidad (llega la tecnologia de las sólidas).

Por otra parte se ve que en esta década interesa tener un 20% de cada tecnologia (gasolina, diesel, glp, gnc, electrico...), y dentro de los cuales tienes combinaciones posibles bifuel o hibrido enchufable en el mercado.


Ahora mismo los motores ofrecen consumos de tan solo 5-6 litros los termicos gasolina y la cosa se reduce en hibridos y diesel, enicma tienen que tirar de carrocerias ineficientes como son los Suvs, cuando lo idoneo seria compactos y berlinas D con menor resistencia aerodinamica y un bajo Cg.

Se están investigando motores térmicos de menor consumo, pero es que los eléctricos y sus baterias tienen margen de mejroa y los termicos se estan electrificando.
Por ahora lo electrificado falla algo para 2025 puede empezar a ser interesante.

El H2 no lo veo por ninguna parte, seria mas logico sacar GNC-Gasolina o diesel sinteticos o de biocombustibles, es algo mas sencillo adaptabale a motores ya actuales y del pasado.
Si acaso para maquinaria pesada y con mucho cuidadito, esas bombonas que llevan ocupan mucho y van a presiones elevadisimas.

Si estan experimentando cn la creacion de H2 verde, pero me da que podria almacenarse para la red electrica cuando toque quemarlo en periodos donde la eólica este parada o la solar de noche no de energía por poner un ejemplo.

Pero vamos tampoco veo el mercado del coche totalmente electrico, aqui faltan garajes particulares y puntos de enchufe en la red publica a saco , y aunque algunos paises tengan eso medio resuelto puede que no sobrepase un 50-70% de implantacion en el mercado (paises ademas poco poblados) en el resto que se llegue a un 20-40%? no se pero podrian ser acordes a nuestra realidad en España.


----------



## porcospin (7 Abr 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Tesla lleva un burbujon de 3 pares de cojones , no se lo que durara no es muy sensato su valor.
> 
> Sus coches siguen fallando mas que una escopeta de feria, la calidad y acabados siguen fallando para ser premium pero es el unico o unicos coches electricos decentes del mercado para poder usarlos de continuo y cuentan con autopilot .
> 
> ...



El hidrógeno es una buena solución para maquinas muy pesadas y conducidas por profesionales, como trenes o camiones.

El eléctrico es la solución ideal para motos, y mini coches para la ciudad, ligeros y preferiblemente de 2 plazas. 
Es un sinsentido querer reemplazar tan pronto al diesel o gasolina para trayectos largo, y ya lo de hacer SUVs eléctricos es un insulto a la inteligencia y más que coches grandes puedan recibir subvenciones.

Bueno realmente incluso la popularización de los SUVs de combustible ha sido un gran atraso para la sociedad  . 

Pero Elon puede tomar todas las decisiones malas que quiera porque como buen influencer lo venderá como una gran invención y su horda de fanboys harán el resto..


----------



## Rosendo Mercado (12 Ago 2021)

Joder, el opener estaba sembrado con sus predicciones. A fe que fue buena inversión TSLA, y por números lo sigue siendo.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Ago 2021)

TSLA llegará a los 2000$ en 2 años.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Ago 2021)

Tesla es comprar y HOLD durante varios años, Musk es una maquina de hacer dinero.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (17 Ago 2021)

Tesla cae hasta un 5% después de que EEUU abra una investigación a su coche autónomo


Concretamente las pesquisas de los reguladores se centran en los modelos Y, X y S y revisará si hay deficiencias en sus sistemas de detención que justifiquen los accidentes sucedidos entre 2014 y 2021




www.elconfidencial.com





La gente de burbuja haciendose pajas con tesla. Y al día siguiente baja un 5%.

Este foro nunca defrauda.

Mientras Michael Burry que sabe leer y escribir, más que el 90% de este foro de mierda, está en corto a muerte contra Tesla.

_El Gobierno del país norteamericano *está estudiando más de 765.000 vehículos* bajo la teoría de que el sistema autónomo tiene problemas para detectar otros automóviles. _

*Este párrafo lo saco de la noticia. Porque se que no se la va a leer ni dios. Pero luego van a opinar sin tener ni puta idea.*


----------



## Camilo José Cela (21 Oct 2021)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Tesla cae hasta un 5% después de que EEUU abra una investigación a su coche autónomo
> 
> 
> Concretamente las pesquisas de los reguladores se centran en los modelos Y, X y S y revisará si hay deficiencias en sus sistemas de detención que justifiquen los accidentes sucedidos entre 2014 y 2021
> ...



Michael Burry ya no está en corto sobre Tesla. Tesla es una inversión que está haciendo muchos ricos.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Oct 2021)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Tesla cae hasta un 5% después de que EEUU abra una investigación a su coche autónomo
> 
> 
> Concretamente las pesquisas de los reguladores se centran en los modelos Y, X y S y revisará si hay deficiencias en sus sistemas de detención que justifiquen los accidentes sucedidos entre 2014 y 2021
> ...



A Michael Burry le han petado el cacas en su corto, lleva unas cuentas cagadas, también se puso en corto contra BTC y ha salido escaldado.

Yo no compraría Tesla porque no conozco la empresa, pero tampoco nos flipemos con Burry que la caga como todos.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (21 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A Michael Burry le han petado el cacas en su corto, lleva unas cuentas cagadas, también se puso en corto contra BTC y ha salido escaldado.
> 
> Yo no compraría Tesla porque no conozco la empresa, pero tampoco nos flipemos con Burry que la caga como todos.



Este comentario te lo guardo para cuando la puta FED DEJE DE IMPRIMIR. A ver en que queda la cosa.

La acción de tesla lleva este año una subida del 22% aproximadamente. Lo mismo que el sp 500 que lleva un 23%.

Vaya que solo ha hecho lo mismo que el resto. Todos suben. 

Te pongo un ejemplo la acción de ford ha subido un 93% este año y no veo un millón de follafords en este foro de mierda pero si un millón de follateslas por subir un 22%.



ford accion - Buscar con Google


----------



## Camilo José Cela (21 Oct 2021)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Este comentario te lo guardo para cuando la puta FED DEJE DE IMPRIMIR. A ver en que queda la cosa.
> 
> La acción de tesla lleva este año una subida del 22% aproximadamente. Lo mismo que el sp 500 que lleva un 23%.
> 
> ...



Hay que ser muy cortito para no ver que Tesla es el futuro y Ford es el pasado. Tesla es la automotriz que ya está arrasando y hará desaparecer muchos legacy automakers. Creer que Tesla sube porque la FED, el estado americano o nosequé leches es estar más perdido que un hijo de puta el día del padre. Tesla está en máximos y en breve se comerá los 1000 bucks. Los máximos de Ford fueron allá por el lejano 1999 - y jamás volverán - y los máximos de Tesla son de esta misma tarde. Tiempos nuevos, tiempos salvajes, que diría Jorge Martínez.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (21 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Hay que ser muy cortito para no ver que Tesla es el futuro y Ford es el pasado. Tesla es la automotriz que ya está arrasando y hará desaparecer muchos legacy automakers. Creer que Tesla sube porque la FED, el estado americano o nosequé leches es estar más perdido que un hijo de puta el día del padre. Tesla está en máximos y en breve se comerá los 1000 bucks. Los máximos de Ford fueron allá por el lejano 1999 - y jamás volverán - y los máximos de Tesla son de esta misma tarde. Tiempos nuevos, tiempos salvajes, que diría Jorge Martínez.



Vuelvo a poner 4 ejemplos ya que veo que hay alguno que no lo pilla. En este foro... es muy normal que halla un montón de gente que no pille nada.

gm accion - Buscar con Google general motors 63% subida este año

accion bmw - Buscar con Google bmw 31% subida este año

accion toyota - Buscar con Google toyota 42% subida este año

renault accion - Buscar con Google renault subida del 24%, aquí he visto hilos donde se le criticaba mucho. Tesla ha subido muchísimo años anteriores pero este año solo lleva un 22%, menos que renault.

Cogidos aleatoreamente... que podeis coger lo que os salga de los cojones, todo sube.

Por cierto... no os fieis mucho de esos que ya saben el futuro. Fiaros del presente, que al futuro le queda mucho y da muchas vueltas.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (21 Oct 2021)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner 3 ejemplos ya que veo que hay alguno que no lo pilla. En este foro... es muy normal que halla un montón de gente que no pille nada.
> 
> gm accion - Buscar con Google general motors 63% subida este año
> 
> ...



Venga va, puestos a decir gilipolleces:

acción Banco Santander 28.93 % subida este año


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Oct 2021)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Este comentario te lo guardo para cuando la puta FED DEJE DE IMPRIMIR. A ver en que queda la cosa.
> 
> La acción de tesla lleva este año una subida del 22% aproximadamente. Lo mismo que el sp 500 que lleva un 23%.
> 
> ...



Yo no voy a comprarla, me parece que está muy cara, pero eso de que la fed va a parar de imprimir... Simplemente no van a dejar de hacerlo porque hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno, si paran de imprimir se les hunde el chiringuito. Por supuesto que esto acabará mal, especialmente para el que esté en cash.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (25 Oct 2021)

Tesla hoy de cabeza al trillion con el contrato de Hertz. Y esto es solo el comienzo señores.


----------



## mol (26 Oct 2021)

Este hilo es 'zas en toda la boca' a muchos 

Yo ya dije hace tiempo que Tesla y derivados es el futuro, si no de que ? Y ya no es que sea solo electrico el futuro, si no algun derivado, del cual Tesla ya estara investigando... La verdad hubiera estado bien entrar en su momento; no se si es tarde aun para dejarla unos años


----------



## hortera (26 Oct 2021)

mol dijo:


> Este hilo es 'zas en toda la boca' a muchos
> 
> Yo ya dije hace tiempo que Tesla y derivados es el futuro, si no de que ? Y ya no es que sea solo electrico el futuro, si no algun derivado, del cual Tesla ya estara investigando... La verdad hubiera estado bien entrar en su momento; no se si es tarde aun para dejarla unos años



Esta bien para tapar bocas a los cuñaos del Michel Burry k van dando lecciones de bolsa


----------



## vincent anton freeman (26 Oct 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Esta bien para tapar bocas a los cuñaos del Michel Burry k van dando lecciones de bolsa



Lo vuelvo a decir otra vez Tesla es una burbuja que no se cuando reventara. Y me la suda lo que digan 4 analfabetos.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (26 Oct 2021)

pues seguid sacando pasta mientras podáis y yo que me alegro

Por fin el populacho puede apostar y hasta ganar...


----------



## Fermi (26 Oct 2021)

"Tesla es una burbuja".

Yo creo que es una tendencia.


----------



## Torrente Ballester2 (4 Abr 2022)

Hilo visionario.


----------



## Rex celtibero pagano (5 Ene 2023)

up


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Ene 2023)

A @JJEJEJEJE le dan Teslas en cada caja de cereales


----------



## Poseidón (6 Ene 2023)

mol dijo:


> Este hilo es 'zas en toda la boca' a muchos
> 
> Yo ya dije hace tiempo que Tesla y derivados es el futuro, si no de que ? Y ya no es que sea solo electrico el futuro, si no algun derivado, del cual Tesla ya estara investigando... La verdad hubiera estado bien entrar en su momento; no se si es tarde aun para dejarla unos años



Al final parece que el zasca viene de vuelta. Espero que el que tuviese vendiese a tiempo.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (6 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> A @JJEJEJEJE le dan Teslas en cada caja de cereales



COMO SE MANTENGA A ESTOS PUTOS PRECIOS LO VOY A GOZAR CON LOS 4K QUE LE VOY A METER ESTE PUTO MES


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Ene 2023)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> COMO SE MANTENGA A ESTOS PUTOS PRECIOS LO VOY A GOZAR CON LOS 4K QUE LE VOY A METER ESTE PUTO MES



de la paga extra cabron, pagada con el dinero de todos a meterlo a Tesla


----------



## mol (Miércoles a la(s) 12:04 PM)

Poseidón dijo:


> Al final parece que el zasca viene de vuelta. Espero que el que tuviese vendiese a tiempo.



Nunca compre. Al final uno aprende y mirar desde las gradas durante el año pasado estuvo bastante bien. A ver si viene el oso guanooso y entramos con to lo gordo.

100% liquido. Fiel al 'timing the market'.


----------



## maxkuiper (Miércoles a la(s) 12:07 PM)

Sus vais a forrrarrrr @jejejejejeje je


----------



## Nicors (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Tesla baja precios a la desesperada y sus clientes se enfadan ¿qué sentido tiene todo esto?


Tesla está en graves problemas y la situación bursátil de la compañía es buena prueba de ello. En el mercado chino, donde Tesla tiene una competencia voraz,




testcoches.es





Están jodidos jodete Elon Vendehumos.


----------



## gabrielo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:45 PM)

en tesla veo una posible inversion si hay cal y put de al menos 10 meses pones un cal y un put eso si si los encuentras a 120 los 2 si baja a 100 posiblemente tripliques y te queda el cal si por si acaso sube ,si sube a 140 lo mismo has triplicado y te queda el put el mayor problema le veo es si le da en no moverse ahi pierdes con el put y cal pero creo que eso no va a pasar.

lo raro es que no se mueva creo que no a llegado ese momento y lo difícil es encontrar algún banco que tenga put y cal ajustado al precio ,si se encuentra creo que el riesgo merece la pena siempre que el cal y put sean proporcionado


----------



## porcospin (Miércoles a la(s) 5:41 PM)

Poseidón dijo:


> Al final parece que el zasca viene de vuelta. Espero que el que tuviese vendiese a tiempo.



A ver si algunos de esos se dignan a pasar a recoger los OWNED. 
De todas formas todavia es pronto, las manos fuertes no quieren desorden en las puertas de salida


----------

